# اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم الجزء 5,4,3,2,1



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

RIGHT]RIGHT]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

النهارده ان شاء الله الموضوع هيكون مختلف تماما عن كل المواضيع الموضوع هيكون عباره عن تجميع لكل برامج التصميم الميكانيكى وهحاول احط كل الاصدارات وكلها ان شاء الله كامله بالكراك والكمال لله وحده نبتدى على بركه الله 

تنبيه: المكتبه عباره عن جزئين الجزء الاول فيه ثلاثه برامج

auto cad
solid work
inventor

الجزء الثانى فيه عشر برامج وهى 
catia
ansys
solid edge
iron cad
vari cad
turbo cad
pro engineer
autodesk impression
gibbs cam
ashampoo 3d cad

انا اضطريت اعمل المكتبه جزئين عشان لما عملتها جزء واحد الموقع هنج ومقدرتش انزل الموضوع عشان كده انا قسمتها اتنين دلوقتى ندخل على الجزء الاول

الجزء الاول​ البرنامج الاول البرنامج المشهور وكلنا طبعا عارفينه الاوتوكاد


autocad​ 
1-autocad 2009​ 






قبل منحط اللنكات هحط كتابين صغيرين بيعرفك ايه الفرق بين الاصدار الجديد 2009 وماقبله والفرق بين الاصدارات المختلفه للاوتوكاد

الكتاب الاول 
Tips And Tricks For AutoCAD 2009

وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/172977220/TipsAndTricks.cape.rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Introducing AutoCAD 2009 and AutoCAD LT 2009

ودى صورته





وده اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6010774

كده فهمنا البرنامح والفرق تعالوا بقى للنكات 


Autodesk AutoCAD v2009 (Plus Keygen)

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/99872614/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99875155/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99877901/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99880278/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99882843/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99885156/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99887697/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99889752/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99891775/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99893776/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99896062/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99897182/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part12.rar

الباس وورد

Password : kurdsportal.com

ده كان اصدار خفيف من البرنامج اتفضلوا كمان اصدار اكبر شويه 2009 بردو

http://www.filefactory.com/f/3e8a2b4a594286cf/ 

ده لنك واحد يجماعه على الفيل فاكتورى لما تفتحه ها تلاقى الصفحه جوه فيها 23 لنك طبعا هما دول بتوع البرنامج 

وعشان احنا فى منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية اتفضلوا النسخه الميكانيكية

Autodesk Autocad Mechanical v2009 DVD

Download DVD1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f076ba/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/330aca/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8358f8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/12ff9f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf4eb7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c472fc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cdf4e1/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/41b8d8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aeb539/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/224491/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/85b4f8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/966ec0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/28e7f7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/017cf7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/514618/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa6f5d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4c397d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33862d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b4d3c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/08279e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8cf0d/


Download DVD2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/45512d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4391c2/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5360af/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a27081/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ecb225/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9e6950/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8bfb41/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/97fb2a/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf8f03/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6931f6/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2a581c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c17798/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3c1987/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/930287/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/87810b/

Size : 3.4 GB 

والناس ايلى بتحب التورنت هحط شويه اصدارات للبرنامج 2009 

crack+AUTODESK AUTOCAD V2009

الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1805267...DESK_AUTOCAD_V2009___CRACK_Works_100_.torrent

اصدار اخر من الاوتوكاد تورنت 
AUTODESK AUTOCAD V2009 DVD-ISO+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180528518/AUTODESK_AUTOCAD_V2009_DVD-ISO-.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 LT 32-bit+ crack
الرابط التورنت 
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535635/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_LT_32-bit-_com_.torrent

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2009.DVD-ISO+ crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535954/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2009.DVD-ISO-_.com_.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 Mechanical 32-bit+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535826/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_Mechanical_32-bit-com_.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 Land Desktop 32-bit+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535502/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_Land_Desktop_32-bit-_.com_.torrent

كل الاصدارات ايلى فاتت دى كانت 2009 انا حطيت الاصدار الميكانيكى لنكات مباشره وتورنت لانه هو الاهم بالنسبه لنا والباقى حطيته تورنت بس تعالوا بقى ندخل على اصدارات 2008

autocad 2008​ 





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/59038530/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59039470/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037447/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037622/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037608/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59039904/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59038687/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037815/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part8.rar

المفاجأه الجامده بقى هى اوتوكاد 2008 اصدار ميكانيكى كامل بالكراك ومساحه صغيره جدا
AutoCAD Mechanical 2008 [300MB][FULL]
ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/97202769/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/97290204/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/97346918/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part3.rar

والناس ايلى بتحب التورنت تتفضل البرنامج +14 سيريال 

http://rapidshare.com/files/180672110/autocad_2008___14_serials_.torrent

وكمان رابط تورنت + كراك مدى الحياه

http://rapidshare.com/files/180673554/_isoHunt__AUTODESK.AUTOCAD_PRO_2008_with_LiFETiME_KeY.torrent

ندخل بقى على البورتابل اوتوكاد 2008 بورتابل يعنى من غير تسطيب


AutoCAD 2008 ( Portable ) 

اللنكات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZOW6I41M
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CA39SX44
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6Y0P7OPH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBCJP4GR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6F4LNPBP
او
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1215988
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1216325
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1216640
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1217032
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1217804

الناس ايلى بتحب بقى تشتغل على القديم اتفضلوا 

autocad 2006 portable

http://rapidshare.com/files/26035753/acad06.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26036673/acad06.part2.rar

الباس وورد
creator

كده احنا خلصنا الاوتوكاد بس قبل مانقفل الموضوه اتفضلوا
الهديه دى 

Acme CAD Converter v7.96 WinALL Incl Keygen

البرنامج ده وظيفته انه يحول من DXF,DWF and DWG ودى الصيغ بتاعه الاوتوكاد الى صيغ كتير زى الBMP, GIF, JPEG, WMF, PCX, TIFF, PNG, TGA, DXF, DWG, SVG, SVGZ, CGM, EPS, PDF, HPGL(PLT,HGL


وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/168776414/Acme.CAD.Converter.v7.96.WinALL.Incl.Keygen-BRD.rar

وكمان برنامج بيقوم بتفس المهمه
DeskCAD CAD to PDF Professional v4.6.9

وده االنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/140723030/DeskCAD.CAD.to.PDF.Professional.v4.6.9-BEAN.rar

واخر حاجه بقى هى عباره عن ثلاثين مليون رمز للاوتوكاد للمساعده فى الرسم

CAD Symbols v2 _ Over 30 million symbols For All Cad Products

CADsymbols CD Contains:

Architectural Symbols
Mechanical Symbols
Electronic Symbols
Electrical Symbols 
ودى الصوره




ودى الروابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/2002560...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002597...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002635...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002522...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part04.rar

واخر هديه بقى عباره عن كل كراكات وسريالات سلسله الاوتوكاد كامله لسنه 2009 وتحتوى على كراكات لكل البرامج التاليه
Revit Architecture 2009 Suite
AutoCAD 2009
AutoCAD Electrical 2009
AutoCAD LT 2009
AutoCAD Mechanical 2009
AutoCAD MEP 2009
Inventor Pro 2009
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
AutoCAD MAP 3D 2009
Inventor Suite 2009
NaviWorks Manage 2009
NaviWorks Review 2009
NaviWorks Simulate 2009
Raster Design 2009
Revit Architecture 2009
Revit MEP 2009
Revit Structure 2009
Revit Structure Suite 2009
Quantity Takeoff 2009
3DS MAX 2009
AutoCAD Architecture 2009
install.txt
XF-MAP3D2K9-32BIT-KG.EXE
XF-PID2k9-32bit-KG.exe

ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/180750193/all_autodesk_2009_keygen_.rar

ودى كمان شويه كراكات
ده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/180755439/Autodesk.rar

كده خلاص خلصنا الاوتوكاد ندخل بقى على البرناج التانى الرائع جداااااااااا فى نظرى وهو السوليد وورك ​


----------



## eng_moudgamal (8 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم

مش معقوووووووووووووووول

ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

إيه الجمال ده

لو تضيف النسخة الخاصة بالكهرباء فقط 
و كذلك للتكييف 

تبقي تمت

شكراًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً


----------



## lawlaw (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العزيز احمد سيف النصر
ان شاءالله باسرع وقت تنزل جزء الثاني 
وشكراااااااا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

*اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم (الجزء الاول)*

RIGHT]RIGHT]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

النهارده ان شاء الله الموضوع هيكون مختلف تماما عن كل المواضيع الموضوع هيكون عباره عن تجميع لكل برامج التصميم الميكانيكى وهحاول احط كل الاصدارات وكلها ان شاء الله كامله بالكراك والكمال لله وحده نبتدى على بركه الله 

تنبيه: المكتبه عباره عن جزئين الجزء الاول فيه ثلاثه برامج

auto cad
solid work
inventor

الجزء الثانى فيه عشر برامج وهى 
catia
ansys
solid edge
iron cad
vari cad
turbo cad
pro engineer
autodesk impression
gibbs cam
ashampoo 3d cad

انا اضطريت اعمل المكتبه جزئين عشان لما عملتها جزء واحد الموقع هنج ومقدرتش انزل الموضوع عشان كده انا قسمتها اتنين دلوقتى ندخل على الجزء الاول

الجزء الاول​ البرنامج الاول البرنامج المشهور وكلنا طبعا عارفينه الاوتوكاد


autocad​ 
1-autocad 2009​ 





قبل منحط اللنكات هحط كتابين صغيرين بيعرفك ايه الفرق بين الاصدار الجديد 2009 وماقبله والفرق بين الاصدارات المختلفه للاوتوكاد

الكتاب الاول 
Tips And Tricks For AutoCAD 2009

وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/172977220/TipsAndTricks.cape.rar

الكتاب الثانى اسمه
Introducing AutoCAD 2009 and AutoCAD LT 2009

ودى صورته





وده اللنك
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6010774

كده فهمنا البرنامح والفرق تعالوا بقى للنكات 


Autodesk AutoCAD v2009 (Plus Keygen)

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/99872614/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99875155/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99877901/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99880278/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99882843/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99885156/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99887697/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99889752/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99891775/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99893776/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99896062/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/99897182/AutoCAD_2009_win32.part12.rar

الباس وورد

Password : kurdsportal.com

ده كان اصدار خفيف من البرنامج اتفضلوا كمان اصدار اكبر شويه 2009 بردو

http://www.filefactory.com/f/3e8a2b4a594286cf/ 

ده لنك واحد يجماعه على الفيل فاكتورى لما تفتحه ها تلاقى الصفحه جوه فيها 23 لنك طبعا هما دول بتوع البرنامج 

وعشان احنا فى منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية اتفضلوا النسخه الميكانيكية

Autodesk Autocad Mechanical v2009 DVD

Download DVD1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f076ba/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/330aca/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8358f8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/12ff9f/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf4eb7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c472fc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cdf4e1/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/41b8d8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aeb539/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/224491/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/85b4f8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/966ec0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/28e7f7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/017cf7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/514618/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa6f5d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4c397d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33862d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b4d3c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/08279e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8cf0d/


Download DVD2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/45512d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4391c2/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5360af/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a27081/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ecb225/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9e6950/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8bfb41/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/97fb2a/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf8f03/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6931f6/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2a581c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c17798/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3c1987/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/930287/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/87810b/

Size : 3.4 GB 

والناس ايلى بتحب التورنت هحط شويه اصدارات للبرنامج 2009 

crack+AUTODESK AUTOCAD V2009

الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1805267...DESK_AUTOCAD_V2009___CRACK_Works_100_.torrent

اصدار اخر من الاوتوكاد تورنت 
AUTODESK AUTOCAD V2009 DVD-ISO+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180528518/AUTODESK_AUTOCAD_V2009_DVD-ISO-.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 LT 32-bit+ crack
الرابط التورنت 
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535635/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_LT_32-bit-_com_.torrent

AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2009.DVD-ISO+ crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535954/AUTODESK.AUTOCAD.MAP.3D.V2009.DVD-ISO-_.com_.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 Mechanical 32-bit+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535826/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_Mechanical_32-bit-com_.torrent

Autodesk AutoCAD 2009 Land Desktop 32-bit+crack
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180535502/Autodesk_AutoCAD_2009_Land_Desktop_32-bit-_.com_.torrent

كل الاصدارات ايلى فاتت دى كانت 2009 انا حطيت الاصدار الميكانيكى لنكات مباشره وتورنت لانه هو الاهم بالنسبه لنا والباقى حطيته تورنت بس تعالوا بقى ندخل على اصدارات 2008

autocad 2008​ 





اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/59038530/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59039470/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037447/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037622/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037608/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59039904/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59038687/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part7.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/59037815/www.freshwap.com_-_autocad2008_with_crack.part8.rar

المفاجأه الجامده بقى هى اوتوكاد 2008 اصدار ميكانيكى كامل بالكراك ومساحه صغيره جدا
AutoCAD Mechanical 2008 [300MB][FULL]
ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/97202769/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/97290204/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/97346918/AutoCAD_Mechanical_2008.part3.rar

والناس ايلى بتحب التورنت تتفضل البرنامج +14 سيريال 

http://rapidshare.com/files/180672110/autocad_2008___14_serials_.torrent

وكمان رابط تورنت + كراك مدى الحياه

http://rapidshare.com/files/180673554/_isoHunt__AUTODESK.AUTOCAD_PRO_2008_with_LiFETiME_KeY.torrent

ندخل بقى على البورتابل اوتوكاد 2008 بورتابل يعنى من غير تسطيب


AutoCAD 2008 ( Portable ) 

اللنكات
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZOW6I41M
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CA39SX44
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6Y0P7OPH
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KBCJP4GR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6F4LNPBP
او
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1215988
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1216325
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1216640
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1217032
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/1217804

الناس ايلى بتحب بقى تشتغل على القديم اتفضلوا 

autocad 2006 portable

http://rapidshare.com/files/26035753/acad06.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26036673/acad06.part2.rar

الباس وورد
creator

كده احنا خلصنا الاوتوكاد بس قبل مانقفل الموضوه اتفضلوا
الهديه دى 

Acme CAD Converter v7.96 WinALL Incl Keygen

البرنامج ده وظيفته انه يحول من DXF,DWF and DWG ودى الصيغ بتاعه الاوتوكاد الى صيغ كتير زى الBMP, GIF, JPEG, WMF, PCX, TIFF, PNG, TGA, DXF, DWG, SVG, SVGZ, CGM, EPS, PDF, HPGL(PLT,HGL


وده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/168776414/Acme.CAD.Converter.v7.96.WinALL.Incl.Keygen-BRD.rar

وكمان برنامج بيقوم بتفس المهمه
DeskCAD CAD to PDF Professional v4.6.9

وده االنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/140723030/DeskCAD.CAD.to.PDF.Professional.v4.6.9-BEAN.rar

واخر حاجه بقى هى عباره عن ثلاثين مليون رمز للاوتوكاد للمساعده فى الرسم

CAD Symbols v2 _ Over 30 million symbols For All Cad Products

CADsymbols CD Contains:

Architectural Symbols
Mechanical Symbols
Electronic Symbols
Electrical Symbols 
ودى الصوره




ودى الروابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/2002560...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002597...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002635...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/2002522...llion_symbols_For_All_Cad_Products.part04.rar

واخر هديه بقى عباره عن كل كراكات وسريالات سلسله الاوتوكاد كامله لسنه 2009 وتحتوى على كراكات لكل البرامج التاليه
Revit Architecture 2009 Suite
AutoCAD 2009
AutoCAD Electrical 2009
AutoCAD LT 2009
AutoCAD Mechanical 2009
AutoCAD MEP 2009
Inventor Pro 2009
AutoCAD Civil 3D 2009
AutoCAD MAP 3D 2009
Inventor Suite 2009
NaviWorks Manage 2009
NaviWorks Review 2009
NaviWorks Simulate 2009
Raster Design 2009
Revit Architecture 2009
Revit MEP 2009
Revit Structure 2009
Revit Structure Suite 2009
Quantity Takeoff 2009
3DS MAX 2009
AutoCAD Architecture 2009
install.txt
XF-MAP3D2K9-32BIT-KG.EXE
XF-PID2k9-32bit-KG.exe

ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/180750193/all_autodesk_2009_keygen_.rar

ودى كمان شويه كراكات
ده اللنك
http://rapidshare.com/files/180755439/Autodesk.rar

كده خلاص خلصنا الاوتوكاد ندخل بقى على البرناج التانى الرائع جداااااااااا فى نظرى وهو السوليد وورك ​


----------



## NAK (8 يناير 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا أخ أحمد جزاك الله عنا خيراً و جعلك الله كالغيث أينما حل نفع بإذن الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

م eng_moudgamal , م lawlaw , م NAK شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع مع ان الموضوع للاسف باظ انا كنت ناوى انزل المكتبه مره واحده عشان يبقى موضوع شامل بس للاسف الموقع كان بيهنج عشان الموضوع كبير وبقالى يوم كامل بحارب مع الموقع عشان انزله مره واحده ومعرفتش قمت مقسمه جزئين وكنت بجرب تنزيل الجزء الاول بس للاسف الموقع منزلش غير اول برنامج الاوتوكاد بس وبالتالى انا بقيت مضطر اقسم الموضوع لاجزاء كتير يمكن يوصلوا اربع او خمس اجزاء عموما ان شاء الله باقى الاجزاء هتنزل النهارده واى حد له اى طلبات انا فى الخدمه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u175057.html


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

*اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم ( الجزء الثانى )*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

مكتبه برامج التصميم فيه ان شاء الله 13 برنامج وفيه مفاجأت لسه فى الطريق كتير عموما فى الجزء الاول احنا اتكلمنا عن الاوتوكاد ندخل بسرعه على الجزء التانى 

solidwork
 انا كنت عامل موضوع قبل كده عن السوليد وورك بس مكنتش حاطط لنكات كتير عموما من غير كلام كتير اتفضلوا

Solidworks 2007 Premium Full DVD

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/4375937/SolidWorks2007.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4376756/SolidWorks2007.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4378485/SolidWorks2007.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4379627/SolidWorks2007.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4350427/SolidWorks2007.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4351261/SolidWorks2007.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4351939/SolidWorks2007.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4352683/SolidWorks2007.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4353314/SolidWorks2007.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4353833/SolidWorks2007.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4354444/SolidWorks2007.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4355127/SolidWorks2007.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4355735/SolidWorks2007.part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4356300/SolidWorks2007.part14.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4356946/SolidWorks2007.part15.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4357601/SolidWorks2007.part16.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4358215/SolidWorks2007.part17.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4358972/SolidWorks2007.part18.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4359587/SolidWorks2007.part19.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4360329/SolidWorks2007.part20.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4361131/SolidWorks2007.part21.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4361830/SolidWorks2007.part22.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4362570/SolidWorks2007.part23.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4363226/SolidWorks2007.part24.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4364068/SolidWorks2007.part25.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4364755/SolidWorks2007.part26.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4365432/SolidWorks2007.part27.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4366271/SolidWorks2007.part28.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4367512/SolidWorks2007.part29.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4368617/SolidWorks2007.part30.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4369582/SolidWorks2007.part31.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4370621/SolidWorks2007.part32.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4371834/SolidWorks2007.part33.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4373286/SolidWorks2007.part34.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4374651/SolidWorks2007.part35.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/4374831/SolidWorks2007.part36.rar.html

الباس وورد

Rar Password: warez-bb 

بعد كده تعالوا ندخل على الاصدار الاحدث وهو 2008

Solidworks 2008 Premium full ISO
ودى الصوره










ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/126000589/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126002664/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126004729/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126006631/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126008766/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126010907/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126013349/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126015879/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126018538/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126021358/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126024119/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126026860/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126029549/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126032457/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126035648/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126179636/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126182538/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126185251/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126188083/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126190844/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126193486/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126195854/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126198530/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126201089/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126203408/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126203408/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126205675/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126207890/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126210170/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126212502/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126214597/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126216695/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126218682/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126220632/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126222655/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126224580/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126226639/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126228563/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126230375/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/126230842/SolidWorks_2008_ISO.part39.rar


Password: kurdsportal.com

وكمان لنكات بردو للسوليد وورك 2008 على موقع رفع تانى عشان الناس متزعلش اتفضلوا
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328181.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328241.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328341.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328421.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328361.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328531.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328571.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328561.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328681.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328671.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328661.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328791.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328761.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328801.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328881.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329091.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10328911.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329071.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329051.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329241.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329331.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329201.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329311.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329251.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329281.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329261.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329271.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329411.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329441.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10404601.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329451.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329421.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329401.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329511.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329491.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329481.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329471.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329501.html
http://w15.easy-share.com/10329561.html


بعد كده تعالوا بقى ندخل على اخر اصدار من البرنامج الرائع وهو 

SolidWorks Premium 2009

ودى الصوره





ندخل بقى على اللنكات
Download 32 Bit

http://rapidshare.com/files/169309466/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169314224/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169416389/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169420894/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169425622/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169428619/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169437890/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169431629/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169441614/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169445291/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169457116/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169448707/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169460994/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169464869/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169452220/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169468636/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169472701/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169476631/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169480864/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169485968/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169490452/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169495129/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169499502/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169504440/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169509256/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169515754/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169528957/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169569813/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169574828/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169579559/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169584216/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169589260/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169594434/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169599480/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169604884/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169610180/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169615388/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169620372/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169625440/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169631528/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169636683/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169641724/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169646301/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169650741/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169655042/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169659078/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169662984/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169666967/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169671012/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169675081/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169678884/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169682538/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169685912/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169687937/solidworks2009-32bit-warez365.net.part50.rar

او لو انتا جهازك 64 بت اتفضل

Download 64 Bit - x64 

http://rapidshare.com/files/164456534/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164465673/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164474891/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164483274/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164490501/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164497685/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164504311/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164510661/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164516588/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164522251/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164527593/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164692057/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164709140/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164725133/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164741816/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164758471/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164774695/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164789983/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164804387/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164817182/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164828309/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164838790/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164848544/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164855684/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164862037/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164868364/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164874530/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164880451/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164886738/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164893011/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164899603/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164906640/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164913768/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164921256/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164929309/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164937471/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164945703/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164954301/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164963335/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164972587/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164981832/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164991488/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/165001435/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/165012988/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/165029952/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part45.rar

هو معاه الكراك بتاعه وعموما لو مكانش الكراك موجود ده كمان كراك مخصوص

http://rapidshare.com/files/152142617/sw2k9sp0.0_cracks.rar.html
والمفاجاه الجامده السوليد وورك 2009 لنكين بس اللنك الاول مساحته 2 جيجا واللنك التانى 600 ميجا عشان الناس ايلى بتشتكى من كتره الروابط اتفضلوا اللنكين

http://www.adrive.com/public/585800237c1ec4a66bc39a3c4b99089258a906ca949ea9222736676a1f49b633.html
http://www.adrive.com/public/aea52986c645feaf82e2c6be3833cc9b01b64063a0f9156c66a51fdff549f6b0.html
الناس ايلى بتحب التورنت بقى تتفضل

solid work 2009 full+crack

التورنت ده يجماعه هايل انا نزلت من عليه البرنامج وسطبته وشغال دلوقتى عليه جامد جدا ومجربه شخصيا 

اللنك

http://depositfiles.com/files/csjvujmqk
او
http://rapidshare.com/files/1761475...P0.0.MULTILANGUAGE.ISO-LZ0__mininova_.torrent


وفى الاخر بقى كالعادى السوليد وورك البورتابل الحقيقه انا دورت على اصدار حديث من البورتابل بس ملقتش للاسف ايلى موجود حاليا عندى هو اصدار 2004 بس مساحته صغيره جداااااا وكمان شغال مضمون ميه ميه اتفضلوا الروابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/114989878/SOL_DWORKS_2004.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/114997637/SOL_DWORKS_2004.part2.rar

او
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0e6774/n/SOL_DWORKS_2004_part1_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8c72d/n/SOL_DWORKS_2004_part2_rar

الباس وورد
portableturk.com

كده بحمد الله خلصنا البرنامج الثانى وهو السوليد وورك ندخل بقى على البرنامج الثالث وهو
فى الجزء التالت ان شاء الله 

​


----------



## boko (8 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس احمد سيف النصر و جزاك الله عنا كل خير...


----------



## boko (8 يناير 2009)

يا باشمهندس احمد يعطيك الف عافية بس لو حطيت كتب تعليمية عن السولد وورك 2008


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

م boko شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (8 يناير 2009)

م boko انا عامل موضوع كامل عن تعليم السوليد وورك فيه كتب 2006 وفيه كتاب بالعربى وفيه فيديوهات للتعليم مع ملاحظه ان الفيديوهات للاصدار 2008 عموما هجيبلك ان شاء الله طلبك فى اسرع وقت


----------



## امير المياحي (8 يناير 2009)

رائع جدا جدا يا مهندس احمد انت تفاجأنا دائما
اسأل الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويرزقك الجنة
آميــــن


----------



## صافى يحيى الخبيرى (8 يناير 2009)

لك من الفضل ما اعجز عن رده


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م صافى يحيى الخبيرى شكرا على ردك والفضل لله وحده


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحي شكرا على ردك ولك مثل مادعوت ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

الجزء التانى موجود حاليا فى المنتدى ارجو من الاعضاء الاطلاع عليه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

الجزء الاول موجود حاليا فى المنتدى والثالث فى اقرب وقت هيكون موجود ان شاء الله


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (9 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 يناير 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## امير المياحي (10 يناير 2009)

مهندس احمد اتمنى انك تستخدم مواقع تحميل غير الرابد شير واتمنى انها تكون megaupluod او ifile او adrive او mihd اذا ما يكون ذلك عليك حمل .
وانت صاحب الفضل
مع تقديري


----------



## امير المياحي (10 يناير 2009)

كيف اشغل برنامج AutoCAD 2008 Portable بورتابل


----------



## سدير عدنان (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا الجهد


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (10 يناير 2009)

م سدير عدنان شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (11 يناير 2009)

*أبداء مساعدة*

السلام عليكم أرجو المساعدة بأرسال هذه المواضيع لتعذر وجود مصادر عليها و جزاكم الله خيرا عن كل مساعدة منكم لي والمواضيع هي:
Temperature effect on rotor bearing -1
2-Temperature effect on egin value
3-Temperature effect on thermal deflection
4-Temperature effect on young mouduls
5-Temperature effect on mouduls of rigidity
6-Temperature effect on rotor
7-Temperature effect on twin spool rotor


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحي انا بحاول قدر الامكان اجيب روابط بديله لكل برنامج وكمان بحط لنكات تورنت عشان تبقى العمليه سهله على الناس قدر الامكان والله الموفق


----------



## امير المياحي (11 يناير 2009)

والله يا مهندس احمد انا اخاف ان اتعبك معي لكن مواقع ال rapidshare و filefactory لاتدعم استكمال التحميل بعد انقطاعه وهذا يسبب لي مشكلة في التحميل لان التحميل عندي ضعيف والاشارة زفت
واذا فيها اي تعب عليك اترك ولايكون ببالك
مع اني طولت عليك بس ممكن اسالك كيفية استخدام التورنت والبورتابل . انا اخوك ماعندي خبرة كبيرة في الحاسوب والبرامج وبلشت للتو فيها وارجو المساعدة
مع شكري


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (11 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى مدامت الاشاره عندك ضعيفه يبقى انا ميه فى الميه برشح لك التورنت لان التورنت بيبقى سرعته معقوله وكمان بيدعم الاستكمال يعنى انتا ممكن تطفى جهازك وتكمل التحميل تانى فى اى وقت كل الموضوع فيه برنامج اسمه 
m torrnet بتسطبه على جهازك وبعد كده بتسحب اللنك التورنت جوه البرنامج على طول بيبتدى التحميل عادى جدا وتقدر تطفى وتستكمل التحميل فى اى وقت والسرعه بتبقى معقوله انا حاطط لنكات تورنت لمعظم البرامج ولو فيه برنامج محدد مش موجود عرفنى وانا احطه لك تورنت


----------



## امير المياحي (12 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جدا يامهندس احمد الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (12 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحي لا شكر على واجب ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

*اكبر سلسلة برامج متخصصة فى التصميم فى العالم(الجزء الثالث)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كنا قدمنا قبل كده جزئين من المكتبه الجزء الاول عباره عن برنامج الاوتوكاد والجزء الثانى عباره عن برنامج السوليد وورك النهارده هنتكلم عم الجزء الثالث وهو البرنامج الروعه المشابه جدا للسوليد وورك الانفنتور

autodesk inventor​ 
كالعاده هنبتدى بالصور 












طبعا زى ما احنا شايفين من الصوره الاصدار الاخير فيه كل حاجه وفيه كمان نفس امكانيات وخصائص الاوتوكاد الميكانيكى يعنى لو نزلت البرنامج يبقى انتا فى غنى عن الاوتوكاد بس هو كبير شويه اتفضلوا الروابط

اللنكات

انا حطيت اللنكات فى ملف ورفعته على الرابيد شير اتفضلوا الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/181355514/inventor_2009.doc

طبعا الناس هتقول طيب البرنامج جديد علينا هقولهم اتفضلوا لنكات البرنامج التعليميه فيديو

http://mihd.net/ocmtaf
http://mihd.net/2vf50k
http://mihd.net/0mczuw
http://mihd.net/09l2ed
http://mihd.net/meh451
http://mihd.net/htb89f

او
http://rapidshare.com/files/52776627/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52780781/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52787069/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52783548/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52422156/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/52424046/AP_2008_Solid_Modeling_______CD-ROM_.part6.rar

البرنامج جامد جدااااا يجماعه وشامل جدا وفيه شبه كتير من السوليد وورك​ 
وعشان الناس متشتكيش من الرابيد شير اتفضلوا لنكات نفس البرنامج على موقع رفع تانى بمساحه اقل 

Autodesk Inventor Pro 2009

اللنكات
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643008/AIP2K9.part001.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643010/AIP2K9.part002.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643013/AIP2K9.part003.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643015/AIP2K9.part004.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643016/AIP2K9.part005.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643021/AIP2K9.part006.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643023/AIP2K9.part007.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643025/AIP2K9.part008.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643027/AIP2K9.part009.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643449/AIP2K9.part010.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643525/AIP2K9.part011.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643526/AIP2K9.part012.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643528/AIP2K9.part013.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643684/AIP2K9.part014.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643685/AIP2K9.part015.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643686/AIP2K9.part016.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643687/AIP2K9.part017.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643688/AIP2K9.part018.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643689/AIP2K9.part019.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643691/AIP2K9.part020.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643984/AIP2K9.part021.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643985/AIP2K9.part022.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643986/AIP2K9.part023.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643989/AIP2K9.part024.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643990/AIP2K9.part025.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643993/AIP2K9.part026.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643994/AIP2K9.part027.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643996/AIP2K9.part028.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197643999/AIP2K9.part029.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644586/AIP2K9.part030.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644589/AIP2K9.part031.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644590/AIP2K9.part032.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644592/AIP2K9.part033.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644593/AIP2K9.part034.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644596/AIP2K9.part035.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644598/AIP2K9.part036.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644600/AIP2K9.part037.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197644603/AIP2K9.part038.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645825/AIP2K9.part039.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645828/AIP2K9.part040.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645830/AIP2K9.part041.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645832/AIP2K9.part042.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645833/AIP2K9.part043.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197645835/AIP2K9.part044.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650088/AIP2K9.part045.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646199/AIP2K9.part046.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646205/AIP2K9.part047.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646206/AIP2K9.part048.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646207/AIP2K9.part049.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646208/AIP2K9.part050.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646561/AIP2K9.part051.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646562/AIP2K9.part052.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646567/AIP2K9.part053.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646705/AIP2K9.part054.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646706/AIP2K9.part055.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646711/AIP2K9.part056.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646708/AIP2K9.part057.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646713/AIP2K9.part058.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646715/AIP2K9.part059.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646716/AIP2K9.part060.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646824/AIP2K9.part061.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646905/AIP2K9.part062.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197646906/AIP2K9.part063.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197648842/AIP2K9.part064.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197647221/AIP2K9.part065.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197648846/AIP2K9.part066.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197647222/AIP2K9.part067.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197648852/AIP2K9.part068.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649150/AIP2K9.part069.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649149/AIP2K9.part070.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649157/AIP2K9.part071.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649520/AIP2K9.part072.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649523/AIP2K9.part073.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649527/AIP2K9.part074.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649528/AIP2K9.part075.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649920/AIP2K9.part076.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649966/AIP2K9.part077.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649998/AIP2K9.part078.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650102/AIP2K9.part079.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650101/AIP2K9.part080.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650318/AIP2K9.part081.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650325/AIP2K9.part082.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650322/AIP2K9.part083.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650326/AIP2K9.part084.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650324/AIP2K9.part085.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650323/AIP2K9.part086.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197650327/AIP2K9.part087.rar
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php/3197649857/AIP2K9.part088.rar 

او

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8e6bb5/n/AIP2K9_part001_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/85ae18/n/AIP2K9_part002_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a90826/n/AIP2K9_part003_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e2848a/n/AIP2K9_part004_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7173fe/n/AIP2K9_part005_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8ab9b/n/AIP2K9_part006_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8e3f71/n/AIP2K9_part007_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1a9d25/n/AIP2K9_part008_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fc1a43/n/AIP2K9_part009_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aaaa22/n/AIP2K9_part010_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e5e548/n/AIP2K9_part011_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7f5ea8/n/AIP2K9_part012_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/09d1b9/n/AIP2K9_part013_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/df8d33/n/AIP2K9_part014_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0738d3/n/AIP2K9_part015_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/54d279/n/AIP2K9_part016_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2425b4/n/AIP2K9_part017_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/848e3b/n/AIP2K9_part018_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/405a14/n/AIP2K9_part019_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/13ffc3/n/AIP2K9_part020_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f52611/n/AIP2K9_part021_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/64f24f/n/AIP2K9_part022_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9dc982/n/AIP2K9_part023_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4269aa/n/AIP2K9_part024_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/810770/n/AIP2K9_part025_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9baa08/n/AIP2K9_part026_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5e932/n/AIP2K9_part027_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/75a70a/n/AIP2K9_part028_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9e9f28/n/AIP2K9_part029_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec6614/n/AIP2K9_part030_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ada01e/n/AIP2K9_part031_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/20b0b2/n/AIP2K9_part032_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fab009/n/AIP2K9_part033_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ab2218/n/AIP2K9_part034_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/997f36/n/AIP2K9_part035_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/98bf23/n/AIP2K9_part036_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8fb391/n/AIP2K9_part037_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a9605a/n/AIP2K9_part038_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b4e76d/n/AIP2K9_part039_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/caf11d/n/AIP2K9_part040_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f19171/n/AIP2K9_part041_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5570ca/n/AIP2K9_part042_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0d8cec/n/AIP2K9_part043_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c5c70c/n/AIP2K9_part044_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5cf2ec/n/AIP2K9_part045_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e1d317/n/AIP2K9_part046_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b06b60/n/AIP2K9_part047_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e85f29/n/AIP2K9_part048_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/63f01f/n/AIP2K9_part049_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/db3cdc/n/AIP2K9_part050_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b53458/n/AIP2K9_part051_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/033e0c/n/AIP2K9_part052_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/75975d/n/AIP2K9_part053_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9f71d4/n/AIP2K9_part054_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b7b6f4/n/AIP2K9_part055_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/855e6c/n/AIP2K9_part056_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0b1725/n/AIP2K9_part057_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/34767c/n/AIP2K9_part058_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/27523a/n/AIP2K9_part059_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5205f7/n/AIP2K9_part060_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/53d942/n/AIP2K9_part061_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9f40a9/n/AIP2K9_part062_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/340d60/n/AIP2K9_part063_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b847ed/n/AIP2K9_part064_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cffd3a/n/AIP2K9_part065_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/356054/n/AIP2K9_part066_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/04dda8/n/AIP2K9_part067_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/347d2c/n/AIP2K9_part068_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8e62e1/n/AIP2K9_part069_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec68c7/n/AIP2K9_part070_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/356066/n/AIP2K9_part071_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a96012/n/AIP2K9_part072_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e9b49d/n/AIP2K9_part073_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7d7889/n/AIP2K9_part074_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/11a045/n/AIP2K9_part075_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2753f1/n/AIP2K9_part076_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/867c9c/n/AIP2K9_part077_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ec689d/n/AIP2K9_part078_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3e6d4c/n/AIP2K9_part079_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/dca391/n/AIP2K9_part080_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/940c21/n/AIP2K9_part081_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c37386/n/AIP2K9_part082_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/96831f/n/AIP2K9_part083_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e1d02d/n/AIP2K9_part084_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f2479c/n/AIP2K9_part085_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c24cdf/n/AIP2K9_part086_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/649be2/n/AIP2K9_part087_rar
http://www.filefactory.com/file/73ab46/n/AIP2K9_part088_rar

دلوقتى بقى ندخل على الاصدارات القديمه شويه ومساحتها معقوله

Autodesk Inventor Pro v2008 Full DVD (2DVD)

اللنكات

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SSTTF9I5
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ANEM02T8
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FP7RVZV1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YZYL8G9S
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SUW6Q31A
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=M8FDII0C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WA7ZBZ9I
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOBWG7G4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RRA9FSD2
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LCOLUCQ6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DVDL1240
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ONY3F95W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ETSA3DCT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3AEDO460
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5B7S1788
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SG3BUAWR
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E3TTVXUY
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MZF8OVI3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YKSY6PIZ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FB33XZ66
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K70WH5AT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J34JU***
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ET1A9MGF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZG38FO43
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZMW5WBF0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FA9TV85U
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CSBYEKR4
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=E6U8V1WV
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3MMX7TQN
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DHZV9T5P
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EGTOR9Y7
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JOOOPH54
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F08BYWWC
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J648SE8C
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7WSWGV4R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LA0MRY1E
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IXB8TL3V
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7Z5B3RPP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7ON9DV5K
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W8FRZ28X

سعات فى التسطيب بيديك رساله ان فيه ملف لسه محتاجه الملف مرفوع لوحده تانى وادى الرابط بتاع الملف 

http://rapidshare.com/files/70230669/m59cab.rar
[/RIGHT][/RIGHT]



تم بحمد الله الجزء الثالث من المكتبه والرابع فى الطريق ان شاء الله

[/RIGHT]​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

*اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
من غير كلام كتير ندخل بسرعه على القسم الخامس من المكتبه​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

*اكبر مكتبة متخصصة فى برامج التصميم فى العالم(الجزء الخامس)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

من غير كلام كتير ندخل بسرعه على الجزء الخامس من المكتبه

ansys​ 
كلنا طبعا عارفين برنامج الansys الجامد جدا فى التصميم والرسم الميكانيكى ندخل على طول على الاصدارات

ANSYS 2007 v11 [ENG] + Crack 






اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/96002228/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96004819/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96007435/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96010046/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96012746/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96014982/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96017321/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96019799/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96022306/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96024815/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96027031/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96029227/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96031345/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96033412/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96035628/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96037779/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96039851/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96041821/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96043800/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96045708/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96047398/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96049202/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96050871/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96052502/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/96054089/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95983381/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95986905/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95990787/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95995533/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/95999143/ANSYS_Products_2007_v11_32bit.part30.rar

Installation:
=================

1. Install ANSYS v11.

2. copy "ANSYS 2007 v11 keygen.exe" on
hard disk and create the "license.dat"

3. copy the created file "license.dat" in
folder with the utanovlennoy program.

Ansys Products v11 - DVD - ISO
اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/27189738/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27205729/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27221279/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27236878/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27247135/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27255519/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27262449/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27269364/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27277007/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27287150/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27300956/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27314436/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27328552/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27343357/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27359969/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27377435/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27382940/Ansys_Products_v11_www.tnctr.com_upload_by_skyman.part17.rar

وده فيل انا لقيته بيشرح ازاى تسطب البرنامج وتركب الكراك لبعض اصدارات البرنامج

http://rapidshare.com/files/4932041/How_To_Install_ANSYS_8.0.pdf

ولمحبى التورنت اتفضلوا


ansys 10
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/180766145/_isoHunt__Ansys_10.torrent

ANSYS V11 

الرابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/180766470/_isoHunt__download.torrent
وطبعا معاهم كراكاتهم

كده نكون خلصنا بحمد الله البرنامج السادس وندخل على البرنامج السابع وهو

turbo cad​ 
ودى الصوره بتاعه البرنامج





ودى اصدارات البرنامج

turbo cad 12

http://rapidshare.com/files/30345679/Turbo_cad_PRO.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30345328/Turbo_cad_PRO.part1.rar


TurboCAD Deluxe 14.0 Build 42.3

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/102045292/TurboCAD_Deluxe_v14.0.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/102046564/TurboCAD_Deluxe_v14.0.part2.rar

وده اخر اصدار من البرنامج

TurboCAD Professional v15.2 

ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/164057952/trbocad152.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164076899/trbocad152.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164077841/trbocad152.part3.rar

ودى طريقه التسطيب والسريال

installation

Unpack and install. 
___| During install, use serial 0000-0000-0000-0000. 
/|_| Copy *******s of Crack to the installation dir. 
Enjoy 

كده احنا خلصنا البرنامج السابع ندخل بقى على البرنامج الثامن وهو 

solid edge​ 
هنبتدى هنا الاول ببرامج التورنت 

solid edge v 18

رابط التورنت 

http://rapidshare.com/files/180799125/_isoHunt__Solid_Edge_V.18_CD1__2_and_3_2_.torrent

solid edge st v100
رابط التورنت
http://rapidshare.com/files/1808016...dge.ST.v100.0.Retail.x86-SHooTERS.iso.torrent

وطبعا معاهم كراكاتهم

ودى كمان شويه اصدارات تحميل مباشر 

UGS Solid Edge v20

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419394/USE.v20.pm.part01.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419762/USE.v20.pm.part02.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419802/USE.v20.pm.part03.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419799/USE.v20.pm.part04.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152419804/USE.v20.pm.part05.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420462/USE.v20.pm.part06.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420781/USE.v20.pm.part07.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420809/USE.v20.pm.part08.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420825/USE.v20.pm.part09.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152420858/USE.v20.pm.part10.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421533/USE.v20.pm.part11.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421883/USE.v20.pm.part12.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421882/USE.v20.pm.part13.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421886/USE.v20.pm.part14.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152421902/USE.v20.pm.part15.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422577/USE.v20.pm.part16.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422943/USE.v20.pm.part17.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422960/USE.v20.pm.part18.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422968/USE.v20.pm.part19.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152422985/USE.v20.pm.part20.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152423775/USE.v20.pm.part21.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424017/USE.v20.pm.part22.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424023/USE.v20.pm.part23.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424069/USE.v20.pm.part24.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424096/USE.v20.pm.part25.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/152424694/USE.v20.pm.part26.rar.html

وده كمان اصدار وهو الاضمن لان كراكه مضمون
Siemens Solid Edge ST 100.0 x86
http://rapidshare.com/files/169766901/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169774028/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169784586/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169793761/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169801549/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169811110/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169822578/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169832505/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169841756/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169848370/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/169852265/Siemens.Solid.Edge.ST.v100.0.x86-warez365.net.part11.rar

او

http://netfolder.in/folder.php?folder_id=7d1a1e2

كده بحمد الله خلصنا البرنامج الثامن ندخل بقى على التاسع وهو

Pro/Engineer Wildfire​ 
ودى صوره البرنامج





ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/178652942/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652868/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652927/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652846/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652924/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652891/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652944/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652921/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652923/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178652945/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178653459/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178653468/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178653478/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178653461/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178653458/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655086/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655072/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655076/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178654986/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655029/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178654989/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655078/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655054/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655085/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655088/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655098/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655089/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178655059/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178654854/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/178654776/PIC.v4.M050.x32.VNDL.part01.sfv

وكالعادى لمحبى التورنت اتفضلوا روابط التورنت لنفس البرنامج iso

http://rapidshare.com/files/180811952/_isoHunt__4256ebe5fb7e9c063a618f2bffcbf323fc4e3a3e.torrent

وكمان رابط تورنت مختلف لنفس البرنامج rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/1808118...R.WILDFIRE.V4.M060.Win32.DVD-SHooTERS.torrent 

ومعاهم كراكاتهم

كده بحمد الله خلصنا البرنامج التاسع ندخل بقى على البرنامج العاشر

Autodesk.Impression​ 
ودى صوره البرنامج 






ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/179296880/lz0-adi202.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/179301567/lz0-adi202.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/179303298/lz0-adi202.part3.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R3DNSII6
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1TH0J7MQ
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OEIPOL0G

الباس وورد

theseekersoasis.org

وده رابط تورنت ومعاه طبعا السيريال
http://rapidshare.com/files/180814739/_isoHunt__Autodesk_Impression_R1.torrent



كده بحمد الله خلص البرنامج الحادى عشر ندخل بقى على الثانى عشر وهو

GibbsCAM​ 
ودى صوره البرنامج 





ودى اللنكات
GibbsCAM.2009.V9.0.6-Lz0


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TYKCXS4R
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NKKFC5DU
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XMOJSJ3

الباس وورد
theseekersoasis.org

كده بحمد الله خلصنا البرنامج الثانى عشر ندخلى على الثالث عشر وهو


Ashampoo 3D CAD​ 

ودى الصوره





ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/166861947/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166861291/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166862020/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166862266/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166862205/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166861366/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166861826/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166861634/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/166862280/Ash3dca6.Pro.VNDL.part09.rar

او

http://www.mediafire.com/?5iyhv0hvwln
http://www.mediafire.com/?hcwbgmjxsys
http://www.mediafire.com/?vt3xm30xaoj
http://www.mediafire.com/?4mlvc5jgd5t
http://www.mediafire.com/?d1vm7oqxyu7
http://www.mediafire.com/?x9g00rxdyvy
http://www.mediafire.com/?mqbiwnpxusz
http://www.mediafire.com/?d1v124ivfg3
http://www.mediafire.com/?qxbiyzjlbuy

ندخل بعد كده بقى على البرنامج الرابع عشر وهو

iron cad​ 
ودى الصوره






ودى اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/171673127/n-ici11.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/171674938/n-ici11.part2.rar
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LLTRI13T
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HE07FZMT

الباس وورد
theseekersoasis.org


واخيرا خلاص نختم الموضوع بتجميعه تلت برامج فى برنامج واحد 

دى الصوره





التلت برامج هما زى ما احنا شايفين فى الصوره

التلت برامج هما 

Autodesk 3DS MAX 2009
Autocad Architecture 2009
Corel DESIGNER Technical Suite X4

اللنكات

http://rapidshare.com/files/164230373/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230360/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230304/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230358/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230275/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230315/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230372/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230400/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230379/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230365/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230407/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230362/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230368/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230366/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230402/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230312/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230413/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230394/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230393/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164230399/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232276/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232252/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232289/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232257/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232286/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232150/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232264/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232213/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232291/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232263/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232294/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232271/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232290/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164232214/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164229957/15.11.08.keosoft90.D2K92_www.downarchive.com.part35.rar

ارجو انى اكون وفقت فى عرض الموضوع ولا ارجوا منكم الا الدعاء بظهر الغيب لى بصلاح الحال

ملحوظه : انا اتاكدت من كل اللنكات قبل ما احط الموضوع يعنى كل اللنكات شغاله وكل البرمج ان شاء الله تامه وبالكراكات بتاعتها واى كراك ناقص ان شاء الله احطه واى حد ينزل البرنامج ياريت يجرب كل الروابط تانى بتاعه البرنامج قبل ما يبتدى فى التنزيل عشان سعات المواقع وخصوصا الرابيد شير بيعمل حركات بايخه وبيمسح بعض الروابط واى برنامج الروابط بتاعته تنتهى نبهونى وانا ان شاء الله احط روابط جديده على طول 




تم بحمد الله

​
​


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

اسف حصل مشكله وانا بحط الموضوع ومعرفتش الغى الموضوع عموما انا نزلت الجزء الخامس فى المنتدى بحمد الله شكرااااا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من مكتبه برامج التصميم نزلت المنتدى بحمد الل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

الجزء الثالث والرابع والخامس من مكتبه برامج التصميم نزلت المنتدى بحمد الل


----------



## امير المياحي (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا مهندس احمد الله لايحرمنا منك
والله مجهود عظيم
:56:


----------



## امير المياحي (14 يناير 2009)

تحياتي لك يا اخي احمد
بس آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه من الرابيد شير:86:


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى شكرا على ردك وعموما لو فيه برنامج محدد انتا عاوزه عرفنى وانا اجيبلك له لنكات على كل المواقع وانتا تختار زى ما انتا عاوز انا بس بحط الرابيد شير لانه الانضف والاسرع بس لو انتا عاوز برنامج معين منهم قولى الاسم وهجيبلك لنكات له على كل مواقع الرفع ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يناير 2009)

شكر وتقدير على سخاء عطائك .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .

تقبل فائق الاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 يناير 2009)

شكر وتقدير على سخاء عطائك .

جزاك الله خيرا وبركة .

تقبل فائق الاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

المشرف شكرى محمد نورى شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (14 يناير 2009)

لا أستطيع التعبير عن مدى الشكر لك
ولكن أسأل الله لك التوفيق فى الدنيا والفردوس الأعلى فى الأخرة
وأرجو من الأخوة المشرفين تثبيت مواضيع ( اكبر سلسلة برامج متخصصة فى التصميم فى العالم)
لما لها من أهمية لجميع المهندسين
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (14 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (14 يناير 2009)

*ANSYS for X64*

السلام عليك ورحمة الله 

هل لي ب ANSYS for X64


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م0 عادل هاشم شكرا على ردك الكريم وانا كمان ارجو التثبيت وارجو ان الاداره تسمح لى كمان بتعديل المواضيع دى عشان لو فيه اى لنكات واقعه او لنكات جديده انا عاوز اضيفها تبقى العمليه سهله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (14 يناير 2009)

م سعد ابو صهيب شكرا على ردك وبالنسبه للبرنامج ايلى انتا طالبه اتفضل 
http://rapidshare.com/files/66698185/ANSYS110_WINX64.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66709101/ANSYS110_WINX64.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66718454/ANSYS110_WINX64.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66721948/ANSYS110_WINX64.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66724978/ANSYS110_WINX64.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66727478/ANSYS110_WINX64.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66729697/ANSYS110_WINX64.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66732502/ANSYS110_WINX64.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66735782/ANSYS110_WINX64.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66739942/ANSYS110_WINX64.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66745476/ANSYS110_WINX64.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/66882602/ANSYS110_WINX64.part12.rar


----------



## امير المياحي (15 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك مهندس احمد على المبادرة الحلوة
ولكن لااريد ان اتعبك
اضافة الى اني لم اكمل بعد تحميل البرامج السابقة وعليه لن ان استطيع تحميل البرامج مرة واحدة
بس انا عندي سؤال ... انا نزلت اوتوكاد 2008 بورتابل وكله ملفات مضغوطة كيف يعمل البرنامج بدون ان اسطبه
مع تقديري


----------



## abo79 (15 يناير 2009)




----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى انا منزلتش النسخه البورتابل لسه ياريت تشرحلى بالضبط الملفات ايلى عندك عشان اقولك على طريقه التسطيب السليمه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 يناير 2009)

م abo79 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

مهندس امير المياحى انا لسه مستنىة ردك عشان اساعدك فى تسطيب البرنامج


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

وشكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 يناير 2009)

وشكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت على الموضوع


----------



## امير المياحي (18 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز المهندس احمد انا اسف جدا ولكني كنت مشغولا لفترة
م احمد لقد قمت بفك الضغط للملف رقم 1 وانتج ملف مضغوط اخر اضافة الى ملفين دعائيين earn money by click a add و must read وقمت بفكه ايضا وانتج الملفات التالية
acad و keygen و readme 
عندما اضغط على ملف acad تظهر لي عبارة الخطا التالية :
The specified module could not found
C:\Programfile\AutoCAD2008\acdb17.dll-vcomp.dll
علما ان ملف ال readme يذكر ان اضغط على acad لابدا التنصيب والتفعيل
هناك امر اخر اريد الاستفسار عنه يخص الفيديو التعليمي لل Autodesk Inventer الذي نزلته حضرتك في الجزء الثالث
لقد حملت اللنكات كلها وفككت الضغط للملف (1) وانتج ملف اخر وفككت ضغطه وانتج مجموعة كبيرة من الملفات ونصبت البرنامج ولكن عندما افتح البرنامج يطلب مني ادخال قرص CD الخاص بالبرنامج
مع شكري الجزيل لك يا اخي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 يناير 2009)

اولا بالنسبه لتعليم برنامج الانفنتور فك الضغط كان غلط بنسبه 100% لان ده ملف ايزو مينفعش تفك ضغطه انتا لما تنزل البنرامج وتجمع الاجزاء وتفك ضغطهم اول مره ها ينتج لك ملف اسمه SOLID MODELING.iso الملف ده مينفعش ابدا ينفك ضغطه لانك فى الحاله دى ها تبوظه وها ينتج لك فيلات كتير ها تتوه فيهم ملف الايزو ده بتشغله باى برنامج ايزو زى مثلا demon tool او ultra iso او اى برنامج تانى اول اما تشغل الملف ببرنامج الايزو ها تلاقيه بيتسطب عندك مباشره لما التسطيب يخلص ها تنزل عندك ايقونه على الدسك توب لونها ازرق ومكتور عليها رقم 1 لما تضغط عليها كورس الفيديو ها شتغل على طول بدون اى مشاكل وتقدر تقللب فى الدروس براحتك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 يناير 2009)

بالنسبه للاوتوكاد انا متلخبط شويه من الشرح لانى فعليا ما نزلتش البرنامج ياريت تعرفنى انتا نزلته من انى روابط وانا هنزله شخصيا واسطبه عندى وهقولك على طريقه التسطيب الصحيحه لما اجرب بنفسى ولو فيه اى غلطه هعرفهالك على طول


----------



## امير المياحي (19 يناير 2009)

انا اشكرك جدا اخي احمد على هذا الشرح واسال الله ان يوفقك ويرضى عنك
الاوتوكاد البورتابل حملته من الجزء الاول الذي نزلته حضرتك من الروابط المباشرة على موقع الميكاابلود


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى انا نزلت البرنامج من اللنكات ايلى انتا قلت عليها وفكيت الضغط فعلا جابلى لنكين وملف تانى مضغوط لما فكيتهم ظهر عندى ملف الacad +kegen+read me+فولدر مكتوب عليه thin install لما ضغط على ملف الacad اشغتل عندى مباشره والبرنامج اشتغل من غير اى تسطيب او اى حاجه خالص وبدون اى مشاكل اعتقد فى الحاله دى المشكله من عندك ممكن تكون مش مسطب برنامج directx او برنامج
3 microsoft.net framework
جرب تسطب البرنامجين دول كده عندك لانهم مهمين جدااااا لتشغيل برامج الجرافيك زى السوليد وورد والاوتوكاد 
جرب وعرفنى كمان انا نزلت البرنامج التانى من الاوتوكاد الاصدار الميكانيكى 2008 مساحته 290 ميجا بس من نفس الموضوع المكتبه رقم واحد ايلى انا عاملها وشغال جامد جدااااااااااا انا ارشحه لك بس بردو اعتقد ها تحتاج البرنامجين ايلى انا قلت عليهم لانهم مهمين سعات بيكونوا مدمجين مع تسطيبه البرنامج يعنى سعات لما تيجى تسطب البرنامج بتلاقيه بيسطب البرامج دى الاول وسعات بيبقى محتاجها البرامج ايلى انا منزلها فيها برامج مساحتها كبيره بيبقى فيها البرامج المساعده مدمجه وهو بيسطبها تلقائى وفيه برامج مساحتها صغيره بتبقى البرامج دى منزوعه منها بتحتاج انتا تسطبها يدويا جرب وعرفنى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (20 يناير 2009)

على فكره برنامج microsoft. net framework سعات بيبقى اسمه dotnet fx ممكن تدور عليه على النت وتجيبه بسهوله وتسطبه اعتقد ساعتها المشكله ها تتحل


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

هاه المشكله اتحلت ولا لسه عندك مشكله


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

لو حد عاوز اى تعليم للبرامج دى يعرفنى


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

انا عامل مكتبه لتعليم البرنامج لو حد عاوز يطلع تعليم للسوليد وورك يطلع عليها


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 يناير 2009)

المكتبه الرابعه والخاسه متوافره حاليا فى المنتدى


----------



## fmharfoush (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا مهندس احمد الله لايحرمنا منك


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (24 يناير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## tarek yakop (25 يناير 2009)

سؤال محيرنى انا طالب فى 3 ميكانيكا قوى اختار ايه عشان ابدا اتعلمه واتقنه من مكتبتك الجميله والكبيره جدا لقد جعلتنى فى حيره من امرى وعليك الان مساعدتى بالنصيحه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رشيد الديزل (25 يناير 2009)

سلمة يداك اخ احمد اسمك فائل خير من بدايته الى نهايته:56:


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 يناير 2009)

م tarek yakop اهم برنامجين فى التصميم هما السوليد وورك والاوتوكاد ودول ايلى المفروض تبتدى بيهم بعدهم على طول الانفنتور وكاتيا والانسيس على فكره كلها برامج تصميم جامده جداااااااا بس انا قلتهم لك على اساس الاشهر وكمان كل برنامج من دول محتاج فتره طويله على ما تتقنه عشان كده ركز فى برنامجين على الاكتر وما تشتتش نفسك لما تتقنهم ادخل على الباقى بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 يناير 2009)

م fmharfoush وم المهندس أنور سطيحه وم رشيد الديزل شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (26 يناير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يا بشمهندس أحمد
موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (26 يناير 2009)

م أبي عبدالله خالد شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (26 يناير 2009)

الموضوع منور بصاحبه
ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## امير المياحي (26 يناير 2009)

مهندس احمد سيف النصر انا اسف جدا لعدم ردي لفترة
اخي احمد انا نصبت البرامج التي نصحتني بها ولكن لم يتغير شيء اضافة الى انك ذكرت بان هناك فولدر اسمه thin instal وهذا الفولدر لم يظهر عندي
وكنت اتسائل اذا كان عندك اقراص تعليمية لل autocad mechanical ارجو ان تنزلها لنا
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## سمعان79 (27 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله عنا وعن المسلمين كل الخير


----------



## سليمان عربيات (27 يناير 2009)

*pro engineering*

السلام عليكم أخ أحمد..و الله يجزيك كل خير على ما تفعل من خير..بس عندي طلب.. إذا ممكن تعيد رفع برنامج Pro Engineering لأنو اللينك ما يشتغل.. و إذا ممكن ترشدنا كيف ننزل هذا البرنامج لأنو تنزيله جدا معقد..و أنا شاكر لك جدا على جهودك الطيبة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 يناير 2009)

م سليمان عربيات اتفضل لنكات جديده وشغاله للبرنامج

PTC Pro Engineer WildFire v3.0 M060 ISO SHOOTERS | 1.5 GB

اللنكات
http://rapidshare.com/files/51474803/pw3m60w32.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51474844/pw3m60w32.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51475000/pw3m60w32.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51492914/pw3m60w32.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51493105/pw3m60w32.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51493294/pw3m60w32.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51493491/pw3m60w32.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51493766/pw3m60w32.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51494058/pw3m60w32.part09.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51494321/pw3m60w32.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51494646/pw3m60w32.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51494890/pw3m60w32.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51495139/pw3m60w32.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51495479/pw3m60w32.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51495512/pw3m60w32.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51495765/pw3m60w32.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51495797/pw3m60w32.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51496087/pw3m60w32.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51496327/pw3m60w32.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51496416/pw3m60w32.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51496572/pw3m60w32.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51496780/pw3m60w32.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51607172/pw3m60w32.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51607612/pw3m60w32.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51608004/pw3m60w32.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51608240/pw3m60w32.part26.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51608462/pw3m60w32.part27.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51608512/pw3m60w32.part28.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51608739/pw3m60w32.part29.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51609014/pw3m60w32.part30.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/51609068/pw3m60w32.part31.rar

وده اصدار كمان احدث من البرنامج 

PTC Pro Engineer Wildfire v4 M050 Win32 DVD

اللنكات
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8e39d2/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part01_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e5a42b/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part02_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/537e87/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part03_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5028b1/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part04_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/50c6fb/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part05_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/62835a/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part06_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9a7ed7/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part07_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee3bb8/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part08_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1155a0/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part09_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a6c330/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part10_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e5a42d/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part11_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/78b49c/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part12_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2e3faa/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part13_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c2cc1/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part14_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/228748/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part15_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/93b1ea/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part16_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7791c2/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part17_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ed0191/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part18_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9d5212/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part19_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/da1102/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part20_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5028b4/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part21_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/695ba0/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part22_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/33e7d1/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part23_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/c035a7/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part24_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8cf070/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part25_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/77165e/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part26_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7166e0/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part27_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/16e0af/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part28_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9666bd/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part29_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d01ee7/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part30_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/3a550a/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part31_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/20350d/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part32_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9cfc6a/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part33_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/afcf55/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part34_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bded16/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part35_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e8de84/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part36_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1d6d4a/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part37_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/14d095/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part38_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e49368/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part39_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fa314b/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part40_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/02e70e/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part41_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a86a83/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part42_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ac9749/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part43_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/cc1412/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part44_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/57f210/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part45_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bcfd6c/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part46_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a68fd/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part47_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bc795a/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part48_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/541a21/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part49_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fd10ec/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part50_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/fddfdb/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part51_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/8cf092/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part52_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa7b37/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part53_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/208b16/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part54_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9232cd/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part55_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9207fe/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part56_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1d53b0/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part57_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/064b0f/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part58_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/e1754c/n/PTC_v4_M050_x32_pm_part59_rar 

بس بردو قبل ماتحمل اللنكات اتاكد ان كلها شغاله لان سعات مواقع الرفع بتعمل حركات بايخه وبتشيل بعض اللنكات بالتوفيق ولو احتجت اى حاجه تانى عرفنى بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 يناير 2009)

م سمعان79 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (28 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحى البرنامج شغال عندى انا مش عارف هو ليه مش شغال عندك عموما شوف كده كارت الشاشه بتاعك انتا عامله على كام كمان من على الديسك توب كليك يمين وبعدين اضغط properties ها يظهر لك مربع فيه خصائص الديسك توب اضغط على اخر ايقونه setting ها تلاقى تحت كده حاجه اسمها color quality خليها على اعلى حاجه وجرب كده لو المشكله اتحلت يبقى تمام لو ما اتحلتش ادخل بنفس الطريقه تانى هتلاقى تحت كلمه color quality كلمه advanced اضغط عليها ها يظهر لك مربع اختار من فوق كلمه trouble shoot ها تلاقى موشر فى النصف اسمه hardware acceleration غير قيمه الموشر ده وجرب كده ومتنساش تعمل ok بعد تغيير القيمه عشان تحفظ التغيرات جرب وعرفنى


----------



## امير المياحي (28 يناير 2009)

اخي مهندس احمد اشكرك جدا على مساعدتك لي بس كل الذي ذكرته انا قمت به وبدون جدوى
على العموم لقد حصلت على البرنامج من مصدر اخر وهو يعمل بشكل جيد
وانا اشكرك مرة اخرى اخي العزيز واسف على الازعاج


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (29 يناير 2009)

م امير المياحي ولا يهمك اهم حاجه ان البرنامج موجود عندك وانك ها تبتدى تشتغل عليه بالتوفيق


----------



## mad_yugi88 (30 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يو فقك لخدمت المسلمين


----------



## هولمن (31 يناير 2009)

جزك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونافع الله بك


----------



## الطل (31 يناير 2009)

عنجد انت اكثر من رائع
شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك على هالمجهود الراقي


----------



## امير المياحي (31 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز احمد سيف النصر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مهندس احمد ارجو ان تفحص اللنك رقم 22 من لنكات البرنامج autodesk inventer 2008 التي نزلتها حضرتك في الجزء الثالث من المكتبة وهو على موقع megauploud حيث انه لايعمل.
ارجو منك اخي الغالي ان تشرح لي عملية تنصيب برنامج solidwork 2008 فقد اكملت تحميله والحمد لله واخشى ان اقع في غلط ما قد يذهب تعبي سدى .
علما اني نزلته من موقع ( اخر اصدارين من البرنامج الرائع .................)
مع فائف تقديري


----------



## wael gamil sayed (1 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ العزيز (اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا)


----------



## hamor (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ياباشمهندس


----------



## العقاب الهرم (2 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 فبراير 2009)

م mad_yugi88 وم هولمن وم الطل وم wael gamil sayed وم العقاب الهرم وم hamor شكرا على ردودكم ومنورين الموضوع المهندس امير المياحى انا الاصدار ايلى عندى هو 2009 بس عموما هما الاتنين متشابهين لما تفك الضغط عندك هاينزل عندك ملف واحد مساحته اكبر من 4 جيجا بصيغه iso الملف ده بيتفتح ببرنامج demon tool لما تفتحه ها تلاقى فولدرات عاديه جداااااا وبيبقى فيه فولدر اسمه crack او lzo بيبقى فيه تكست مكتوب عليه install بتلاقى فيه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (2 فبراير 2009)

المكان ايلى بتبدى منه التسطيب وبتلاقى فيه كمان السريال نمبر ايلى بتدخله فى البرنامج وبتلاقى فيه كمان الكراك ايلى بتركبه بعد تسطيب البرنامج بالتوفيق


----------



## امير المياحي (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا مهندس احمد سيف النصر على الشرح
الله يرزقك الخير والعافية
آمين


----------



## امير المياحي (3 فبراير 2009)

بس ما اخبار اللينك 22 من الـ autodesk inventer 2008
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J34JU***


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (3 فبراير 2009)

امير المياحي ان شاء الله هرفع البرنامج تانى فى اسرع وقت اعزرنى عندى شغله واخده كل وقتى ودخولى قليل جداا


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 فبراير 2009)

هو ده اللنك الناقص 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J34JU***


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 فبراير 2009)

الموقع بيحذف على فكره باقى اللنك انسخ اللنك عندك وضيف بعد حرف الu ايلى فى اللنك ثلاثه حروف هم i ثم c ثم q ثم اضغط enter هتلاقى اللنك موجود هنا الموقع بيحذف باقى اللنك مش عارف السبب انا جربت اللنك وشغال بس الموقع هو ايلى بيحذف باقى اللنك عشان كده مش بتلاقيه


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكل الناس ايلى ردت واعزرونى يجماعه دخولى ها يكون مره واحده فى الاسبوع لظروف شغل خاصه واخده كل وقتى


----------



## moustafa afify (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## faicel (7 فبراير 2009)

Thank you very much for your ahmed subject, me waits with patience for the GIBBS


----------



## امير المياحي (8 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز مهندس احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قضى الله حاجتك وارجو ان تكون بخير وعافية
اخي احمد لقد فككت الضغط و ظهرت ايقونة ال iso وفتحتها ووجدت ال crack وفتحته ووجدت تكست read me وفتحته ووجدت التالي :
Install Note
1. Install
Serial number: 0101 0000 1289 1488 R4H5 Q533
2. Copies of "sldappu.dll" to the installation directory, coverage
3. Enjoy!
لايوجد اشارة الى ايقونة البدء بالتنصيب ولم اجدها بنفسي
وجربت ايقونة على امتداد :
swwi/data/swsetup.exe حيث قيل لي انها هي ايقونة التنصيب ولكن عندما انقر عليها يظهر لي التالي :
unable to find a resource DLL
فهل يمكن ان تشرح لي المشكلة او تدلني على وصف ايقونة البدء بالتنصيب
مع كل شكري امتنناني


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 فبراير 2009)

م امير المياحي لازم يكون فيه تكست تانى فيه مكان التسطيب سعات بيبقى فى البرنامج فولدرين واحد مكتوب عليه كراك والتانى بيبقى جوه البرنامج وفى معظم الاوقات بيبقى مكتوب عليه lzo بيبقى فيه ملف تكست فيه مكان الايقونه الصحيحه للتسطيب على فكره فيه واحد نزل البرنامج وشغله وقابلته نفس مشكلتك تمام بعد كده هو رد على وقالى انه وجد المكان الصحيح للايقونه بتاعه التسطيب اسمه بهاء الدين تابع الردود هتلاقى اسمه ممكن تبعتله راساله على الخاص وهو اكيد ها يبعتلك المكان الصحيح للايقونه ايلى تبتدى منها التسطيب انا عندى اصدار 2009 عشان كده مش قادر اقولك بالضبط على مكان الايقونه الصحيح بس بهاء الدين اكيد يقدر يقولك لانه جرب وكان عنده نفس مشكلتك بس هو قدر يوصل لمكان الايقونه الصحيح


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (9 فبراير 2009)

م faicel شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع لو لك اى طلب اطلبه وانا ان شاء الله اجيبه لك


----------



## sousoty (10 فبراير 2009)

Baraka allahou fik w ja3almaha fi mizzeni hassanetik


----------



## جعفرون (11 فبراير 2009)

هام جدا............
السلام عليكم..
اولا مشكور يا اخي الكريم على هذا الجهد الجبار في جمع هذه البرامج المتعلقة بالهندسة الميكانيكية
ولكن للأسف لم اجد البرنامج الذي أبحث عنه وهو الأهم بالنسبة لي ,حيث يطرح هذا البرنامج كمساق يدرس في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكة في الجامعة التي انتمي اليها هذا البرنامج هو 
Autodesk Mechanical Desktop
يوجد عندي النسخة السادسة من البرنامج ولكن للاسف لا تعمل على وندوز فيستا فاذا توفر لديك النسخة التي تعمل علي وندوز فيستا ارجو منك كل الرجاء ان ترفعها لكي استطيع تحميلها فأنا بحاجة ماسة الى البرنامج
أو اذا كان لديك طريقة لتجعل النسخة السادسة تعمل على وندوز فيستا.


مع فائق الشكر والتقدير....


----------



## أحمد رأفت (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير ياريت تضع لنا ارقام الموجودة فى الكيجن 2008 ميكانيكى


----------



## الوطن الحزين (14 فبراير 2009)

رائع جدا جدا يا مهندس احمد انت تفاجأنا دائما
اسأل الله ان يعطيك الصحة والعافية ويرزقك الجنة
واذا ممكن لو سمحتو الي عندو مشروع عن 
محركات الديزل طيب شبااب


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (14 فبراير 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo292001 (19 فبراير 2009)

ممكن برنامج motionworks التابع لمجموعة سوليدوركس؟ هذا البرنامج يقوم محكاكاة التصنيع CNC


----------



## عبداللاه (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا بشمهندس علي هذه البرامج الرائعة
بس عايز اعرف احملها اذاى
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى جمال الجمل (22 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك يابشمهندس / احمد سيف النصر بصراحه انا منزلتش اى شىء لضيق الوقت بس انا بجد منبهر من المجهود المبذول وربنا يباركلك فى صحتك وعلمك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (23 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (24 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا انجاز 
ويرحم الله والديك


----------



## MiDo_EGY (25 فبراير 2009)

wallahy ana mesh 3aref a2ol eih 

el kebber kebber

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (26 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك فعلا مجموعة برامج خرافه
يرحم الله والديك


----------



## kmbs (27 فبراير 2009)

_ألف شكر ليك مجهود رائع فعلا
_


----------



## بدرشتاين (27 فبراير 2009)

You Are Great Engineer. Thanks


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكراعلى هذا المجهود


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## egyptian_engineer (1 مارس 2009)

سؤال مهم مهم مهم جدا 
ارجو الرد السريع

ما الفرق بين 32 bit و 64 bit

لانى كنت عايز انزل برنامج الاوتوكاد بالتورينت من الصفحه الاولى 

ولقيت مكتوب 32 bit
اعرف منين انى 32 bit او 64 bit

ارجوكم الرد السريع لابدا بالتحميل


----------



## egyptian_engineer (1 مارس 2009)

وهل ال mechanical autocad 
2d بس يعنى مش فيه 3d

وشكرا


----------



## MiDo_EGY (1 مارس 2009)

انا اخوك احمد تانية ميكانيكا 

لتانى مرة بشكرك على المكتبة الجميلة دى بس انا كان عندى طلب وخايف تكسفنى 

انا كنت محتاج برنامج الmatlabضرورى فياريت لوكان عندك تجيب اللنكات لاخوك 

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fd.tech (2 مارس 2009)

*thanks*

more thanks for this subject


----------



## boko (2 مارس 2009)

رد ل egyptian_engineer
اولاً كل الاصدارات من الوندوز الي XP
تكون 32 bit فقط
اما الاصدار vista فيأتي إما 32 bit
او 64 bit.
اما لمعرفة الاصدار في ال vista:
انقر زر الماوس الايمن في ايقونة My computer 
واختار من القائمة الامر properties 
ثم تحت العنوان system 
انظر الي system type 
اما الفرق في مرة اخرى ​


----------



## ابو بيدو (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهندس احمد سيف النصر وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
وجعل الله عملك هذا خالصا لوجهه الكريم
لى سؤال لوسمحت!!!!
برنامج البروو انجنيير (انا جارى تنزيله) هل له علاقة ببرامج الكاد كام او سى ان سى
بارك الله فيك واصلح حالك


----------



## aaa.thora (5 مارس 2009)

*متميز و مفيد*

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك و همتك العالية

و شكرا


----------



## senuors (7 مارس 2009)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
الله يجزيك خير
اي كلمة شكر لا تكفيك 
مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## aasdd (7 مارس 2009)

اخي الفاضل ارجو توضيح امر
بالنسبة الى برنامج SolidWorks Premium 2009 بعض اللنكات لها نفس التسلسل وعند تحميلها يطلب مني الجهاز تغيير اسمها فهل هي مكررة فعلا . واذا لم تكن كذلك فهل يؤثر تغيير اسمها عند فك الضغط

http://rapidshare.com/files/16943789...net.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16943162...net.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/16945711...net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16944870...net.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16946099...net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16946486...net.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/16945222...net.part11.rar
ارجو الرد مع شكري الجزيل


----------



## ابوشامة (8 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخي كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## الصمــــــود (8 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور جدا

بصراحه حاجه تجنن


----------



## عمار النعيمي (8 مارس 2009)

*العراق*

الاخوان المشتركين كافة السلام عليكم هل من الممكن ارسال مواصفات مكائن التفريز الافقية الحديثة مع طرق العمل بها رجاء وموفقين على ه>ا الموقع الرائع


----------



## م:مازن العتيبي (8 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله يا اخ احمد ما اعرف كيف اشكرك الصراحه انت وفرة علي الشي الكثير 
وجاء البنامج في وقته وانا حاليا ادرس مادة الرسم الهندسي ونستخدم برنامجinventor
والله ياأخ احمد افدتني كثير الله يجزاك خير الجزاء واتمنى لو في يوم اقدر اخدمك



وشكراً


----------



## alaarekabe (9 مارس 2009)

لوسمحت محتاج كتاب تعليم برنامج feature cam


----------



## طلال عبيد (12 مارس 2009)

*تعليم البرامج*

مجهور رائع وجبار تشكر عليه بس ياريت تزودنا بالتعليم ولو بعضها لاستفاده منها

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## alshahied (13 مارس 2009)

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8:

ما شاء الله 
ايه الحلاوة دى يا باشمهندس
جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك جهودكم و جعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم
​


----------



## mody_refat (13 مارس 2009)

ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله مجهود رااااااااااائع بجد , وانا كان عندي طلب محتاج حاجة تعلمني رسم التروس ال helical لاني مش عارف ارسمها خالص على solid edge V 19 ماعنديش اي مشكلة اني استخدم برنامج تاني و اتعلم فيه بسرعة بس الاهم اني اقدر اخلصهم مطلوبين مني في الكلية بعد 8 ايام ارجو المساعدة


----------



## Ind. Engineer (14 مارس 2009)

*الله يجزاك كل خير يابش مهندس احمد سيف النصر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :56:

الله يعطيك العافيه ، بصراحة تفاجئت لما شاهدت تفاعلك بهذا الشكل لتوصل كل ما لديك عن برامج التصميم يا بش مهندس احمد سيف النصر والله يجزاك كل خير . 
وياريت لو الكل مثلكم في العطاء.​


----------



## مهندسسسس (14 مارس 2009)

إخواني الكرام من يريد اي مساعدة في الـSolidWorks لا يتردد في طلبها مني و إنشاء الله سوف أكون عند حسن الظن. أخوكم المهندس محمد


----------



## م احمد خلف (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## همك (18 مارس 2009)

اريد رابط سريع لتحمييل solidwork وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## ramzy111 (20 مارس 2009)

*الله يفتح عليك يا أخ أحمد جزاك الله عنا خيراً و جعلك الله كالغيث أينما حل نفع بإذن الله*


----------



## أمير صبحي (26 مارس 2009)

*إمتنان*

بصدق أخي صاحب المشاركة

وبدون مجاملة مشاركتك من أقوى المشاركات التى شاهدتها فى هذا المنتدى

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (28 مارس 2009)

ياريت حد يرفع ملفsolid edge v20 licenseوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## انجى محمد عيد زيدا (4 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس وزادك بسطة فى العلم والعقل والرزق


----------



## almohandis1985 (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله و شكراً على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لكل الناس الطيبه ايلى ردت واسف على قله دخولى لظروف خاصه


----------



## hassan.fathey (6 أبريل 2009)

*الحمد لله على التوفيق*

المجهود دا ممتاز جدا ويارب الميزيد من التوفيق اخوك فى الله


----------



## almohandis1985 (7 أبريل 2009)

*استفسار من المهندس أحمد سيف النصر*

أنا حملت الأوتوكاد الميكانيكي 2009 من الملف التورنت الموجود بس للأسف مش عارف أسطب البرنامج لأنه بيطلب مني الأسطوانة الخاصة به :82:
فكرت اني انسخها على dvd و ادخلها لما يطلبها بس للأسف منفعش بردو:81: 
يا ريت يا باشمهندس بالله عليك تدلني على الطريقة المناسبة لتسطيب البرنامج علشان أستفيد منه .
لك مني جزيل الشكر و في انتظار ردك .
م. محمد عبد الرحمن


----------



## engineer_m2000 (8 أبريل 2009)

سلام عليكم يا اخواني الأعزاء
لو سمحتم في برنامج Autodesk Autocad Mechanical v2009 DVD
ال DVD2 الجزء الثامن غير موجود أرجو اعادة تنزيله او ارساله لي علي [email protected]
وانا اسف علي الأزعاج بس انا غضبت لاني نزلت كل البرنامج ومش راضي يشتغل بسبب هذا الجزء الناقص
شكرا


----------



## I love life (8 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه يااخوي


----------



## المقاتل15 (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك أخى المهندس ( أحمد سيف النصر ) على هذا المجهود الرائع

ولكن لى طلب بسيط 
وهو أنني أريد كراك لبرنامج السولد وورك 2009 ، لأان الكراك عندي لم يعمل
فأرجوا منك أو من أي أخ بالمنتدى بأن يرفع كراك سليم للسولد وورك 2009 لكي أتمكن من تحميله
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بدر الحمراني (14 أبريل 2009)

يعطيك 1000 عافية يابش مهندس


----------



## كرم عبدالحميد (15 أبريل 2009)

محتاج برنامج انفينتور (8.....او 10 ) وشكرا


----------



## rania gomaa (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
كنت عايزه اعرف حسابات warm &wamgear


----------



## ali tata (22 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليك مجهود ممتاز


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sabry54 (24 أبريل 2009)

اخى المهندس احمد
اكثر من رائع وعقبال لنا


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (28 أبريل 2009)

الله يفتح عليك يا أخ أحمد جزاك الله عنا خيراً 
you did your best
thanks


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (1 مايو 2009)

*الاخ احمد سيف النصر مشكور علي المجهود المقدر ولدي طلب صغير في لنكات برنامج solid works 2009 64 bit الوصلة رقم 15 مفقودة اتمني ان تقوم برفعها مرة اخري وهي علي الرابط التالي

http://rapidshare.com/files/164741816/SolidWorks2009_SP0.0_Win64.iso.part15.rar

شكراً لك اخي احمد*


----------



## عمرعبد العزيز (4 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن اتعلم الاوتوكاد


----------



## aboelhassanafm (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و دائما تمد الموقع بأحدث البرامج


----------



## eng_mechanic (16 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مش هقدر اقول اكتر ما قال اخوانى ولكن هدعى بان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ويجعله فى زمرة علم ينتفع به وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م طه يونس (18 مايو 2009)

بجد والله مجهود اكتر من رائع 
شكرااااااااا مهندس احمد


----------



## hamdy2025 (18 مايو 2009)

barak allah feek 3ala el maghod elkebeer dah


----------



## عبد السميع التنين (19 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته*
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكم الهائل من البرامج القيمة وأسائل الله أن يعينك ويعطيك العافيه.
برجاء أن تبين لنا كيف أستخدم برنامج *CAD Symbols v2 _ Over 30 million symbols For All Cad حيث أنى قمت بالتنزيل ولا أعرف كيف أدخله على الأوتوكاد .
ولك الشكر الجزيل 
*


----------



## محمد المدار (19 مايو 2009)

وأن كان ردي متأخراً لأني لم أقرأ الموضوع إلا اليوم ولم أحاول ألأستفادة منه وتركتها ليوم آخر ولكني لم أستطع تجاوز الموضوع دون الرد عليه لذلك فأن ردي هو

((( مجهود جبار وكل كلام لايفيك حقك ياأخ أحمد بس أقول لك بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك )))


----------



## retta.ha (21 مايو 2009)

شكراً على ذوقك وهمتك العالية


----------



## المغربي . (22 مايو 2009)

_السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته_
....موصوع روعة شكرا على المجهود الكبير ......


----------



## sabry54 (22 مايو 2009)

اخى احمد سيف النصر
الوجبة الهندسية كانت دسمة فاصبر معنا وجزاء الله خير
م . صبرى


----------



## اليكوي (26 مايو 2009)

يعطيك العافية يا سيف ... لكن كيف نفتح الملفات بعد ما نحملها ؟

ولك تحيااااااااااتي


----------



## حـــسام الجهاد (31 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بوركت أخي و لا أملك إلا أن أدعو لك  جازاك الله عن المسلمين خيرا
*


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يونيو 2009)

والله يا أخى مجهود أكثر من رائع 
ولا أملك إلا أن أدعو الله لك بالتوفيق والنجاح
وان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ABCRINO992002 (3 يونيو 2009)

ظهرت مشكلة أخى الفاضل وهى بعد تحميل الأوتوكاد 2006 بورتابل وأثناء التشغيل ظهرت رسالة تقول


the specified module could not be found
f:\program files\Autocad 2006\acad.exe->ac1st16.dll


----------



## mannaai (12 يونيو 2009)

السيد احمد شكرا على هذا العمل الكبير
انا نزلت ملفات ansys11 من 1 الى 30 بس مش واضح كيف ممكن نفك البرنامج يعني الكراك كأنو مو شغالة ارجو المساعدة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## osama zedan (12 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك عمل رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## alihafez4 (20 يونيو 2009)

شيء رهيب يا باشمهندس الله يفتح عليك


----------



## toto6131 (21 يونيو 2009)

ahmad seef merci


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (23 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك علي كل ما قدمت وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (23 يونيو 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
ارجو شكرا مدي datran2007


----------



## alshoura2005 (24 يونيو 2009)

*مشكور جدا يا اخى ع المجهود الرهيب*

تسلم ايدك بجد انا حملت برنامج inventor PRO 2009 من موقع giga و filefactory بس الجزء رقم 17 بيدينى رسالة ان الملف معطوب فياريت ترد علي عشان انا اخدت وقت لغاية مخلصت التحميل بالكامل و جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا


----------



## القرافي (26 يونيو 2009)

إخواني فقط تنبيه في تحميل برنامج solid work 2009
وهو أنه مذكور في ملف شرح خطوات التحميل:
2. Copy system32 folder to windows directory.
3. Import lz0-sw2009.reg to registry.

لا أعتقد النقطة الثانية صحيحة ، فلو فعلت ذلك لالتغى عندك المجلد 32 بكامله مقابل مجلد 32 المصاحب لـsolid work والذي لا يوجد إلا ملف واحد فقط.
النقطة الثالثة عن Iz0-sw2009 هذه لم تتضح لي ، فمن يشرحها يا أخوة..؟

شكرا لكم جميعاً ، صحيح أنني حملت soild work لكن لم يشتغل لدي بالطريقة الصحيحة.
فمن يدلنا على الخير وجزاكم الله كل خير.


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (26 يونيو 2009)

*الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم
ارجو شكرا مدي dytran2007*​


----------



## القرافي (26 يونيو 2009)

القرافي قال:


> إخواني فقط تنبيه في تحميل برنامج solid work 2009
> وهو أنه مذكور في ملف شرح خطوات التحميل:
> 2. Copy system32 folder to windows directory.
> 3. Import lz0-sw2009.reg to registry.
> ...



حللت بعضاً من المشكلة ، لكن بدأ يسأل عن Add licene server ولم يتضح لي معناه..
هل أحد منكم نجح في تحميل2009 soild work ، يبدو لي أن ملف Licene وهو sw2009.lic لا يعمل.


----------



## عبدالله أشرف (29 يونيو 2009)

هو دايما المتميز أحمد سيف النصر مواضيعه عالمية


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (1 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا اسف جدااااااا لتغيبى الفتره الطويله دى لظروف خاصه لانى فى الجيش حاليا لاداء الخدمه العسكريه لما رجعت طبعا لقيت الاف المشاكل عند الاعضاء وطبعا كلها مشاكل بسيطه جداااااااااااااااا ان شاء الله نبتدى نحلها واحده واحده اى حد عنده مشكله ياريت يذكرها تانى وانا ان شاء الله احلها له مستنى بالنسبه لمشكله السوليد وورك 2009 انا منزله عندى ومسطبه وشغال عادى مفيش مشكله وان شاء الله هحط ملف فيه طريقه التسطيب ووضع الكراك من الاف للياء بالكتير على بكره ان شاء الله انتظرونى


----------



## engneer omar (1 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## hafiomar (2 يوليو 2009)

أسأل الله لك التوفيق فى الدنيا والفردوس الأعلى فى الأخرة


----------



## misho42442 (5 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر ولا يحرمنا منك


----------



## defo (7 يوليو 2009)

ياخي كنت بسال لوعندكبرنامج solidwork simulation او solidwork flow simulation


----------



## هادي اليماني (12 يوليو 2009)

هل بتضيف شئ .. 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibcet (12 يوليو 2009)

alsalam 3alekom,
ana be7ajeh lekutob ta3limyeh lebernamej peo-e, ay format laken alafdal pdf bellugah elengilizyeh men jame3et ptc, arjo elmusa3adeh wa shukran


----------



## جعفرون (13 يوليو 2009)

السلا عليكم ورحمة الله 
ممكن برنامج كاتيا النسخة الخامسة وبرنامج ال solidwork النسخة السادسة بروابط ميديافاير
وشكرا لكم


----------



## wael22009 (13 يوليو 2009)

انت الافضل تحياتي وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخ defo شكرا على ردك بالنسبه للبرنامجين ايلى انتا طلبتهم لو انتا منزل برنامج سوليد وورك اصدار 2009 هتلاقى البرنامجين دول فعليا موجودين جوه البرنامج كل ما عليك انك تفعلهم لو انتا عندك اصدار 2008 يبقى فى الحاله دى هحط لك لنكات للبرامج دى انتا عندك اصدار سنه كام؟


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخ wael22009 شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (22 يوليو 2009)

الاخ ibcet انتا كاتب peo/e انتا تقصد برنامج pro engineer?


----------



## mohame_ refaat (24 يوليو 2009)

_جزاك الله خير يا بش مهندس احمد سيف النصر على المجهود الأكثر من رائع هذا و يا ريت لو يكون الموض اللى جاى فديهوات للتعليم على هذه البرامج _
_يا ريت يا بش مهندس_


----------



## inspector eng (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نتمنى المزيد و المزيد


----------



## النسرالمصرى (26 يوليو 2009)

* الله لايحرمنا منك** يا مهندس احمد*
* والله مجهود عظيم
**جزاك الله خيرا .*


----------



## امير محمد نجيب (29 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عنا يا استاذنا


----------



## eng.moamen (31 يوليو 2009)

حقا يا باش مهندس لا اجد رد الا جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك وننتظر من المزيد


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

يسلم إيديك يا مهندس أحمد و الله يعلي مراتبك


----------



## 1e3a1y (1 أغسطس 2009)

ياباشا بجد انت كبير وبجد موضوعاتك كبيره وربنا يباركلك


----------



## mughrabe (1 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير 

أخي الفاضل أبحث عن برنامج لتشغيل مكنة CNC PUNCH قالو لي ال Pre engineer يفي بالغرض ولكن الكرك لا يعمل تماماً أرجو شرح الكرك أو إن أمكن وجود برنامج سهل للبش أخوك الملوع
من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته


----------



## ابوعواد516 (4 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المكتبة القيمة


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (5 أغسطس 2009)

رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع 
ممكن لو سمحت أخي أحمد سيف النصر أن تحمل لنا تعلمي لبرنامج Proengineer V4 or V2 Tutorial


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (6 أغسطس 2009)

روعة روعة شيء مذهل والله الله يخليك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية 
لكن اخي العزيز روابط proengineer v4 جميعها لا تعمل 
أرجو رفعها أو إيضاح الخلل 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

اشكرك كثيرا لكن اود المساعدة لاخوك اني اجد مشكلة في التحميل من موقع الرابد شير والى الان اني ما اكدر احمل برامجك لان ما اعرف الطريقة ارجو كتابة الطريقة بالتفصيل ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك يوسف المهندس ويارب هذا العمل يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمر4444 (12 أغسطس 2009)

يا هيك المهنسين يابلا الله يجازيك عنا كل خير وتأكد انك السباق للخير


----------



## salafy eng (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا.ممكن باتشsolid work2006


----------



## أبو حسن2 (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته:
هل بالإمكان مراجع تعليمية عن solid 2009 وعن ملحقاته cosmos و
solidwork simulation و solidwork flow simulation
وإن أمكن أن تكون بالعربي 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (22 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اشكرك زجيل الشكر اريد منك يا أخي أن تمدني بتوتوريال ديال كاتيه والسلام عليكم ورحمت الله:56::56::56:


----------



## mooodyesetm (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي البرامج الغير مسبوقة 
في هذا التجمع الرائع
ياريت السيرفر يكون دايما <ميديافير>


----------



## mooodyesetm (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وياريت لو solidedge v20
علي الميديافير


----------



## م احمد العراقي (25 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mooodyesetm (25 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر علي توليفة البرامج الرائعة
بس السوليدايدج روابطة لا تعمل


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (25 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الكريم اني مهتم كثيرا بهدا الموظوع إنني أتعامل مع أوطوكاد وصوليد وركس :56: وشيء قليل من كاتيا ولاكن أريد المزيد ولك ألف شكر وجزاك الله خير أخوك العطشان لتعلي:56::31:م كا تيا والسلام عليك ورحمة الله


----------



## مينا غطاس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

يعجز لسانى عن الشكر لتلك المجموعة القيمة والمجهود الكبير


----------



## yousef.salman (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بدي اعرف في ماذا يستعمل برنامج (cad) مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## casper_13_96 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بار الله فيك اخى احمد 

اتمنى منك اضافة لينكات تورنت كثيرا لكل الاصدرات


----------



## البوشي 2000 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## البوشي 2000 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن رسومات أتوكاد ميكانيكيه لشرح التروس والسولونيد بداخل الماكينات بعد أذن حضرتك


----------



## الناجي الطيب محمد (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا عمل جميل ومتكامل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وهوبي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين 
احنة نستفيد منكم


----------



## moustafamottos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب و الجزء الثالث و المتعلق ببرنامج Inventor متى يكون جاهزا؟


----------



## candleinzdark (29 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
إذا مات ابن آدم إنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة: صدقة جاريةأو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعوا له
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## ahna_88 (30 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو المساعدة 
انا عملت تنصيب لبرنامج السوليد وورك 2009 بس البرنامج ما نزل كامل 
في بــ add -in عندي ناقص الـ solidworks simulation 
في ملفات تنصيب خصوصي من اجل هذه الاضافات بتيجي مع البرنامج
أرجو في المساعدة في الحصول عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## قيس مصطفى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*مهندس احمد يعطيك الف عافية *​


----------



## ميسرة حسن الصادق (5 أكتوبر 2009)

كتر خيرك و ما قصرت


----------



## mems0 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ايه ده كله
شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## hassan.fathey (16 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله خيران


----------



## البــ ع ــد الثالث (17 أكتوبر 2009)

حقيقتا ابداع وتالق وتميز منقطع النظير 
واكثر ما استغربنى فى الامر هو بساطة الردود 
واكتشفت باننا لانتعاطى المسائل حسب حجمها 
وجهة نظر خاصه 
ومشكور للمرة الثانيه والى الامام بخطى حثيثه 
ودمته كما انته حتى الملتقى بحول الله​


----------



## ENGMENG (20 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير و جعل كل ما تعمله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## frindly heart (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي سيف النصر وشكرا لك على حسن التنظيم وحسن الأداء وحسن المتابعه وفوق ذلك كله الإبداع

وأسألك أخي على برنامج كاتيا أرى أنك صنفتة في الصفحة الأولى ضمن المكتبة ولكني بحثت عن الينكات أكثر من مرة في باقي الصفحات فلم أجده

فهل هو بالفعل موجود أم لم ينزل حتى الأن .... شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ameur_901 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## ali ali ali ali (29 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم نسأل الله أن يكون هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك وكل المجهودات التي يقدمها ابناء الاسلام والامة العربية على هذا الملتقى والملتقيات الاخرى لما فيه من رفعه وتقدم . 
اخي الكريم اتمنى أن اجد اصدار لبرنامج 
solid works 2010 premum علما أن جهازي 32 بت 
ولكم خالص التحايا


----------



## الكونكورد الطائر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عاوزين شرح للsolidworks2009


----------



## زهراء+تبارك (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## FERROUDJI FATEH (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى احمد جزاك الله عنا كل خير اخوك فروجى من الجزائر
عندى سؤال انا لا اعرف اين ادهب لادخل الباس وود انتطر الرد شكرا لك


----------



## د.عماد (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*اكثر من رائع عاشت الرجالة*

اخى الكريم اناطالب ميكانيا انتاج واحتاج البرو انجنير ممكن تدلنى على الروابط لانى حديث العهد بالتحميل من على النت ولك منى كل الاحترام والشكر والتقدير والتحية 
وانا اسف لاننى لاننى دخلت باسم اخى الاكبر بعد استئذانة وموافقتة


----------



## mans1987 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكر وتقدير على سخاء عطائك .
بس لو سمحت برنامج CATIA V5 32bit vista


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

جهد مبارك يستحق الثناء
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## homaaa (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عظيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

خايف عليك م الحسد ولاسف الرابيد شير مابيفتح و ياريت تكلف نفسك و ترفعهم على الفور شيرد لا بيهنج ولا شئ فانال لم اتمكن من تحميل اي فايل بحجة اني استنفذت مرات التحميل و انا لم استخدم الرابيد شير غير مرة و ندمت على ضياع وقتي 
و تمنياتي لك بكل خير و توفيق


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا اريد برنامج 4d-plantلو تعرف تيجيبه هو و 4d explorer 4d mechanicl لو تعرف تجيبهم يبقي عملت معايا عمل كبير جدا


----------



## سيف علي التميمي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني محتاج كتاب واريد احد يساعدني ممنون من الي يدلني على لنك او يرسل لي العنوان او الكتاب على [email protected]
اسم الكتات هو fluid power Applications


----------



## doclaila (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز >>>>> المجهود رائع


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (19 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود كبير ... جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 نوفمبر 2009)

م سيف على التميمى هو انتا عاوز كتاب معين باسمه ولا اى كتاب فى المجال وخلاص لو عاو كتاب معين بعينه ياريت تكتب اسم مولف الكتاب عشان اعرف اجيبه لك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتير من الاعضاء طلبوا برنامج الكاتيا وبالتالى هحط لنكات لبعض اصدارات كمان ان شاء الله هعمل موضوع متكامل عشان اضيف فيه لنكات تعليميه للبرنامج 

Dassault Systemes Catia V5R19 P3 WIN32/WIN64







اللنكات مرفوعه على موقعين الفايل فاكتورى وموقع load to

FileFactory 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1hdf3/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_txt 



http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g657/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part01_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g658/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part02_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g66a/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part03_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g661/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part04_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g660/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part05_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g662/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part06_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g666/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part07_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g668/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part08_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g664/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part09_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g663/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part10_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g671/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part11_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g67d/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part12_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g67e/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part13_rar 



http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g672/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part01_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g670/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part02_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68b/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part03_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68a/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part04_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68h/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part05_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g697/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part06_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g693/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part07_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g690/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part08_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7ab/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part09_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7ac/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part10_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a9/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part11_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a2/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part12_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a4/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part13_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g69b/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part14_rar 



Uploaded.To 

http://ul.to/1bu4pg 

2.7 GB

*CATIA V6 R2009 + Documentation [ISO]* 








http://rapidshare.com/files/207790102/cv6.09.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207790099/cv6.09.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780536/cv6.09.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780534/cv6.09.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763550/cv6.09.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763548/cv6.09.part6.rar

Documentation: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/207737565/cv6doc.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728774/cv6doc.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207737567/cv6doc.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728773/cv6doc.part4.rar

اى حد ينزل اى لنكات يتاكد انها كلها شغاله فى الاول قبل الاستخدام لو اى لنك واقع يعرفنى وانا هعيد وضع لنكات كامله ومستنى اى طلبات


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كتير من الاعضاء طلبوا برنامج الكاتيا وبالتالى هحط لنكات لبعض اصدارات كمان ان شاء الله هعمل موضوع متكامل عشان اضيف فيه لنكات تعليميه للبرنامج 

Dassault Systemes Catia V5R19 P3 WIN32/WIN64






اللنكات مرفوعه على موقعين الفايل فاكتورى وموقع load to

FileFactory 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1hdf3/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_txt 



http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g657/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part01_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g658/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part02_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g66a/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part03_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g661/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part04_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g660/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part05_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g662/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part06_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g666/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part07_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g668/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part08_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g664/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part09_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g663/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part10_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g671/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part11_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g67d/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part12_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g67e/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_part13_rar 


for win 64

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g672/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part01_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g670/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part02_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68b/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part03_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68a/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part04_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g68h/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part05_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g697/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part06_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g693/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part07_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g690/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part08_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7ab/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part09_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7ac/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part10_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a9/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part11_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a2/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part12_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g7a4/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part13_rar 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ag1g69b/n/DSC_V5R19_P3_WIN64_part14_rar 

ودى اللنكات تانى على موقع تانى معموله فى ملف تكست

Uploaded.To 

http://ul.to/1bu4pg 

2.7 GB

*CATIA V6 R2009 + Documentation [ISO]* 








http://rapidshare.com/files/207790102/cv6.09.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207790099/cv6.09.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780536/cv6.09.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207780534/cv6.09.part4.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763550/cv6.09.part5.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207763548/cv6.09.part6.rar

Documentation: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/207737565/cv6doc.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728774/cv6doc.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207737567/cv6doc.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/207728773/cv6doc.part4.rar

اى حد ينزل اى لنكات يتاكد انها كلها شغاله فى الاول قبل الاستخدام لو اى لنك واقع يعرفنى وانا هعيد وضع لنكات كامله ومستنى اى طلبات


----------



## بُلو (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله عنا خيراً


----------



## mazen11 (23 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعده يا أخواني أريد شرح عن برنامج SolidWorks 2009 ارجوكم اكسبوا حسنه بهذا العبد الققير 
اميلي [email protected]


----------



## مازوراي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــأل الله أن ينفع بعلمك الاسلام والمسلمين 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## alfardan (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ان محتاج الى برنامج i-deas ,


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (7 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم المكتبه فعلا قمه في الروعة ومجهود جبار جدا 
حفظك الله ويرحم والدينا ووالديك
وكل عام انتا طيب


----------



## nawaf-alshammari (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور روعه


----------



## berd (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز 
اعرف ان طلبى هذا يبدو غريبا ولكن البرنامج الملحق الذى اطلبى مفيد لكل الاعضاء ولقد عجزت 
عن تحميلة لعدة مراحل ومنعا للاطالة البرنامج هو
autocad architecture 2009 and autocad mep 2009 drawing compare module
ولا يخفى عليكم من اسمة وظيفتة فهو برنامج يتم تحميلة للاخوة المسجلين فى autodesk وهو بحجم 7 ميجا 
ويقوم بالمقارنة بين رسومات الاوتوكاد التى تكون عندك باكثر من اصدار وقد قمت بعمل بعد التعديلات ونسيتها فهو يقوم بعمل مقارنة واظهار التغييرات
ولذلك ارجو من الله ان يوفقك فى وضع لنك مباشر لهذا البرنامج وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mooodyesetm (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا يا بش مهندس
انما الجزء 22 مش شغال الرابط ناقص


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور يا اخي والله يوفقك*​


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة كل خير
واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء
وارجو من الله جل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## abu Habib (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك اللة كل خير
واثابك علي عملك هذا خير الجزاء
وارجو من الله جل ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​

_pls add more ..._


----------



## gaberr2000 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكرك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## krass007 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (18 ديسمبر 2009)

م abu Habib شكرا على ردك ومنور الموضوع كمان ان شاء الله فى خلال اسبوعين انا هنزل مكتبه مش موجوده فى اى موقع على النت مطلقا وهتبقى مفاجاه لكل الاعضاء


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------



## AZERE (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم اخوتي على مجهودات واسمحولي ان اضيف لانك سوليد وورك 2010 ويحتوي على لانك عددها 18 http://rapidshare.com/files/249582452/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part18.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249581143/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part17.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249563122/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part16.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249560744/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part15.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249544582/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part14.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249541486/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part13.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249523559/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part12.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249521004/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part11.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/249602402/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part10.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248906678/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part09.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248888556/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part08.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248882789/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part07.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248870991/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part06.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248850299/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part05.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248830140/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part04.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248811838/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part03.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248859938/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part02.rar http://rapidshare.com/files/248792659/SolidWorks_Premium_2010.part01.rar مع استعمال رابد شاربليس ليسهل التحميل ومهنا الرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/296039008/RapidShare_Plus_6.0.rar


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (23 ديسمبر 2009)

انا طلبت منك قبل كده طلب وانت اكيد ماخذتش بالك لكن انا نفسي في لينك لسولد وورك 2009 او 2010 ويكون لينك واحد او لينكين لتنزيل البرنامج لانه بياخذ وقت كبير جدا و ياريت تحاول


----------



## El Sayed (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الساده القائمين على ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام
الأخوه المشاركين
منذ أسبوعين وأنا أتجول بين ثنايا هذا الملتقي المبارك وأنا منبهر جدا من هذا العطاء المخلص وهذا التجاوب البناء من الساده المشاركين وهذا الجهد المبارك و لم أجد كلام يعكس ما بداخلى سوى ان أقول:
" جازكم الله جميعا خيــــــــــــــــــــــــر الجزاء و أدام عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــم هذا العطاء "
السيد عبد العزيز


----------



## ELGAMAL (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمدمحمداحمد بليه (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسين جداوي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## يوسف ابو معاذ (30 ديسمبر 2009)

نشكر جهودكم المبذولة جعل الله جميع اعمالكم في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## المهندس الظفيري (31 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية
يا باشاوات مجهود جبار تشكرون عليه
وعندي سؤال او طلب بسيط اذا امكن للاخ احمد سيف النصر 
بخصوص برنامج 
catia v5 r19
هل هناك روابط اخرى غير الفايل فاكتوري؟
لان ماعندي حساب فيه ولانه ياخذ نص ساعة بين تحميل ملف لاخر
ومشكووورين جميعا 
ولكل من اثمر هذا الموضوع :75:​


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
 لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع


----------



## kareem moh (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جدا 

والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## en.oat (8 يناير 2010)

اللة ينور يا باشمهندس بجد موضوع هايل جدا وربنا ينورلك طريقك انشاء اللة بس متنسناش فى اي حاجة جديدة ربنا يكرمك


----------



## المسعوديه (11 يناير 2010)

*المسعوديه*

:63: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا سعيد جدا لانني مشترك في هزه الجمعيه المفيده فانا مشغف بالعلم ارجو ان استفيد منكم
:63:


----------



## المسعوديه (11 يناير 2010)

اريد ان اعرف بالتفصيل عن asermo dy namic


----------



## Abdurauf (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
وجازاك الله عنا خيرا
:12::20::75::8::28:


----------



## شعبة (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (5 فبراير 2010)

م شعبه شكرا على ردك ومنور الوضوع


----------



## مالك احمد (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اخي الكريم انا حملت روابط SOLID WORK2008 هذه الروابط لم تعمل اذا ممكن تنزل هل روابط مرة اخرى اكون شاكر لك لاني حملت جميع الروابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/12600876...ISO.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12601334...ISO.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12617963...ISO.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12619853...ISO.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12620108...ISO.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12621868...ISO.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12622063...ISO.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12622663...ISO.part36.rar


----------



## AZERE (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركاته وهذا لنك سوليد وورك 2010 محمول وعلى3 كنك و رجوا ان تعمما الفاءدة


passw: 
ZE12 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/8520744/SLDWORK2010.rar.html


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (25 فبراير 2010)

عشان كل مشاكل التحميل والتسطيب انا عملت موضوع جديد فيه برنامج السوليد وورك 2010 اصدار بورتابل يعنى من غير اى تسطيب وكمان اصدار بريميوم بمعنى انه فيه كل الخصائص بتاعته انصح بيه كل الناس مجربه شخصيا


----------



## أسامة تشيش (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا أخي على مجهودك الجبار ولكن المشكل هو أن بعد اللنكات تشير الى عدم التوفر على البرنامج او مشكل ما أنا أتحدت بالنسبة ل سوليد وركس و شكرا


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (16 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
الحمد الله لقد تسطبت 2008 برنامج رائعinventor
*


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (17 يوليو 2010)

Up and Running with Autodesk Inventor Simulation 2010: A Step-by-Step Guide to Engineering Design Solutions








* Wasim Younis, "Up and Running with Autodesk Inventor Simulation 2010: A Step-by-Step Guide to Engineering Design Solutions" *
Butterworth-Heinemann | 2009 | ISBN: 1856176940 | 352 pages | PDF | 21,8 MB 

Inventor Simulation is an essential part of the Autodesk Digital Prototyping process. It allows engineers and designers to explore and test components and products virtually, visualizing and simulating real-world performance. 

Up and Running with Autodesk Inventor Simulation 2010 is dedicated to the requirements of Inventor users who need to quickly learn or refresh their skills, and apply the dynamic simulation, assembly analysis and optimization capabilities of Inventor Simulation 2010. 

Step-by-step approach gets you up and running fast
Discover how to convert CAD models to working digital prototypes, enabling you to enhance designs, reduce over design, failure, and the need to create physical prototypes
Extensive real-world design problems explore all the new and key features of the 2010 software, including assembly stress analysis; parametric optimization analysis; creating joints effectively; avoiding redundant joints; unknown force; logic conditions; and more.
Tips and guidance you to tackle your own design challenges with confidence
Companion site (elsevierdirect.com/companions) provides Simulation datasets for the design problems in the book that enable you to apply, experiment and manipulate solutions, and move on to solving your own design problems. Inventor Simulation is an essential part of the Autodesk Digital Prototyping process. It allows engineers and designers to explore and test components and products virtually, visualizing and simulating real-world performance.

http://rapidshare.com/files/407490240/1856176940.pdf


----------



## Mohamedabdall_z (11 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز المهندس احمد انا اشكرك على هذا المجهود الجبار فى تحميل هذه البرامج الجميلة جدا 
عزيزى انا محتاج تحميل برنامج Autodesk Algor Simulation Professional v2011 Multilinguale 
وبرنامج Autodesk Autocad Inventor Suite 2011 
ارجو يكون التحميل من لنكات التورنيت لأن جميع النكات يكون فيه مشاكل
واسال الله لك العفو والرضا والستر فى الدنيا والأخرى
ارجوك انا متظر الرد منك بسرعة ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك المهندس محمد عبدالله


----------



## masry aseel (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكككككككككككككر

:7:


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (12 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أللهم كثر من أمثالك قول وفعل ليس كالآخيرن الذين يكذبون على الناس الذين يقلون أدخل الموقع ولا لا لا لايجدون شيييييييييييييييييأ*


----------



## ABDERRAHIMSUP (12 يونيو 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أللهم كثر من أمثالك قول وفعل ليس كالآخيرن الذين يكذبون على الناس الذين يقلون أدخل الموقع ولا لا لا لايجدون شيييييييييييييييييأ*


----------



## raafat abo abdou (15 يونيو 2011)

اللينكات مش شغالة يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس كتر (18 فبراير 2012)

مجهود ليس له مثيل


----------



## محمد دامرلي (16 يوليو 2012)

*الروابط لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو المساعدة بتنزيلها على اي موقع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

اللينكات كلها مش شغالة يابشمهندس ياريت لينك للسوليد وورك 32 بيت لينك واحد او اتنين بس شغالين وشكرا


----------



## مرتضى ال جحمان (13 أغسطس 2013)

ادهشتنى اخى الفاضل متعك الله بالصحه والعافية . هل يوجد اتوكاد للرسم الكهربائي ؟


----------

